# Why don't men wear hats anymore?



## skeen (Nov 1, 2008)

Watching a movie set in the 50's earlier, it seemed that almost every man, in the city at least, wore a hat. When did that fizzle out, and why?

I can only see older men pulling it off nowadays, which is a bit of shame.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I tried to, but my hair style and hair volume does not allow me to without destroying my it. I need to cut it very short, as in near buzz, to be able to wear a hat. Very upsetting...


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I wear hats. Course some call me an 'older man'. I prefer 'Adult'.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Hat Hair


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

skeen said:


> Watching a movie set in the 50's earlier, it seemed that almost every man, in the city at least, wore a hat. *When did that fizzle out, and why?*


Some say it fizzled out in the early 1960's when President Kennedy chose not to wear one
although he may just have been following a trend that had already begun a few years before.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Hats are much more common in movies about the '50s than they were in the actual '50s. It had become predominantly an "old guy" thing even then. The book "Hatless Jack" states that contrary to widespread opinion, Kennedy did not kill hat wearing. It was already in decline and had been since the 1920s.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Sunglasses and the affordable auto combined to kill the hat. Sunglasses were easier to store when you got out of the sun, and the decline in walking in the cold meant that it was less important to keep the head warm.


----------



## Volsgradstudent (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed it while watching "It's a Wonderful Life" last night. All the men wore suits and ties, and they wore hats outdoors. Real hats, not trucker's caps. And they knew to take their hats off when entering a building. Of course, the movie was set in the 1930s.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

I wear a hat and don't think of myself an "old man"


----------



## StoryTroy (Nov 8, 2008)

I admire a good hat on someone else, but I'm a hefty guy and not terribly fond of how they make my face seem even rounder.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JLibourel said:


> Hats are much more common in movies about the '50s than they were in the actual '50s.


If the automobile was a major factor in killing hats, then movies taking place in large cities (with public transportation) or small towns (where people could still walk to most places) would show more people wearing hats than exist in the overall population.

When it's cold, I wear a hat. Usually a fedora, but I just got a beautiful new Homburg. 

Another reason hats died out in the 60s is that people wore their hair longer. Remember what the Beatles' hair looked like in 1964 when they were considered "long-haired" and "mop-tops." Could any of them have worn a proper hat then, let alone in 1967 during the _Sergeant Pepper_ days?


----------



## Bowling Greener (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hippies.*


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> Another reason hats died out in the 60s is that people wore their hair longer.


I find that hats look better on people with short hair. When my hair gets longer I tend to wear my hats less. I think hats look much better on people with shorter hair.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll second JLibourel on recommending _Hatless Jack_ concerning this subject. It's the most comprehensive discussion of it that I've seen.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Bowling Greener said:


> *Hippies.*


Actually I wore a hat far more back in my hippie days in the early 70's than I do today. Many of the younger folks wearing hats today don't have short hair. In fact, if anything the fedora has been taken over by the counter-culture.

https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=johnnydeppng4.jpg

https://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kidrockcover5ac3.gif

Heck, even Britney Spears wears a fedora.

Cruiser


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

EP said:


> Some say it fizzled out in the early 1960's when President Kennedy chose not to wear one
> although he may just have been following a trend that had already begun a few years before.


This is exactly what my grandfather said this morning. He was telling me about all the hats he has in his closet and how he doesn't wear them anymore because "damn Kennedy killed it"

And then he gave me his old Harris tweed that he has outgrown :icon_smile_big:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Actually I wore a hat far more back in my hippie days in the early 70's than I do today. Many of the younger folks wearing hats today don't have short hair. In fact, if anything the fedora has been taken over by the counter-culture.
> 
> https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=johnnydeppng4.jpg
> 
> ...


I probably wouldn't consider Johnny Depp or Britney Spears "counter-culture." ic12337:


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Miket61 said:


> If the automobile was a major factor in killing hats, then movies taking place in large cities (with public transportation) or small towns (where people could still walk to most places) would show more people wearing hats than exist in the overall population.
> 
> When it's cold, I wear a hat. Usually a fedora, but I just got a beautiful new Homburg.
> 
> Another reason hats died out in the 60s is that people wore their hair longer. Remember what the Beatles' hair looked like in 1964 when they were considered "long-haired" and "mop-tops." Could any of them have worn a proper hat then, let alone in 1967 during the _Sergeant Pepper_ days?


It's good to be relatively unfettered by history. 

Look at some paintings of 17th century English cavaliers, all of whom wore their hair longer than the Beatles, and all of whom wore hats. That's just the first example that comes to mind.

And of course movies are always accurate.

That said, my compliments on your homburg.


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

I would love to be able to wear a hat. A suit or a an overcoat somehow doesn't seem to be complete without one. Unless you are Johnny Depp (or a Cavalier), however, hats are always associated in my mind with eccentrics, as I've only ever come across oddballs wearing them.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Will said:


> Sunglasses and the affordable auto combined to kill the hat. Sunglasses were easier to store when you got out of the sun, and the decline in walking in the cold meant that it was less important to keep the head warm.


Plus, car roofs are no longer tall enough to accommodate a hat.



Stanley Ketchell said:


> I would love to be able to wear a hat. A suit or a an overcoat somehow doesn't seem to be complete without one. Unless you are Johnny Depp (or a Cavalier), however, hats are always associated in my mind with eccentrics, as I've only ever come across oddballs wearing them.


:icon_smile:


----------



## lucylee (Dec 18, 2008)

I think it really depends on personality and if you still prefer it. 
Hats for me is a fashion accessory not a necessity.


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

clothesboy said:


> Plus, car roofs are no longer tall enough to accommodate a hat.
> 
> :icon_smile:


Excellent point. Look at Jimmy Stewart in _Vertigo_ (1958) - he spends a lot of time driving around in his car, wearing a hat. Couldn't do that now.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> I probably wouldn't consider Johnny Depp or Britney Spears "counter-culture." ic12337:


I wouldn't either. Those were just some pics of young celebrities with longer hair wearing fedoras. I didn't have pictures for everything. ic12337:
Cruiser


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

skeen said:


> When did that fizzle out, and why?


In the UK, round about the mid-50s. 
And why? Generally because they were no longer considered necessary.

I still wear tweed and Barbour caps though. But hats are just a thing of the past, get used to it. I do wear a trilby occasionally though.


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> Excellent point. Look at Jimmy Stewart in _Vertigo_ (1958) - he spends a lot of time driving around in his car, wearing a hat. Couldn't do that now.


Yep. 1956 DeSoto Firedome. Plenty of room for a hat.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

The now ubiquitous head rests also make it difficult to wear a hat in a car. Hats have made several tentative come-backs over the past five or ten years. In Europe at least, new hat shops opened, only to close again after a few years. People I know started to wear a hat, then stopped. One problem is finding a safe place to put it in restaurants, trains, planes, etc. Hats are just too much trouble for everyday wearing it seems. The modern world is just not hat-friendly.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

Just wondered which of the two pictures is of Britney Spears? :icon_smile_big:



Cruiser said:


> Actually I wore a hat far more back in my hippie days in the early 70's than I do today. Many of the younger folks wearing hats today don't have short hair. In fact, if anything the fedora has been taken over by the counter-culture.
> 
> https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=johnnydeppng4.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

Ii wear a hat almost anytime that I go out of doors, but it takes real effort. I do it because I like the elegant, gentlemanly look; and I've gotten lots of compliments on my hats.

But it definitely is a hassle in restaurants and on planes. It's worth it, however.

Steve


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

Cruiser said:


> https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=johnnydeppng4.jpg
> 
> https://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kidrockcover5ac3.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive been known to wear a hat on occasion :icon_smile:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

qasimkhan said:


> Just wondered which of the two pictures is of Britney Spears? :icon_smile_big:


The one without the facial hair, of course. But since you called me on it, here is Britney in a fedora.

https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=britney2outfitsne8.jpg

And for good measure here are Ashlee and Lindsay in fedoras.

https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ashleefedoracutgu5.jpg

https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lindsaylohanshoppingblaqv7.jpg

Just so I'm not accused of showing favoritism to any specific gender, Michael Jackson also favors the fedora. Of course I guess the jury is still out as to gender when it comes to Michael. :icon_smile_big:

https://imageshack.us

Clearly the fedora is still popular with many, but perhaps just not those with whom you want to be affiliated in sartorial matters.

Cruiser


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

It seems obvious that none of you are Hip Hoppers. Hats are coming back in a big way. No Hip Hop artist or fan (I am neither) will venture out without a fedora. The backwards ball caps seem relegated to the Rappers.

I suspect that this trend will continue into mainstream men's wear.

I started wearing a hat (on the advice of my dermatologist) this past year. In the summer it was a 2 5/8th brim Panama and now a 2 3/4 brim wool felt fedora. I am continually getting both compliments (generally from women) and comments that "I need to get a hat" from the men.

Join the trend. Let's lead it not follow it.

Start out with a Bailey's if you like. Relatively nice quality and very inexpensive.

Perry


----------



## BLFancher (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd wear hats more if I bought them. :icon_smile_wink:

Trouble is...I head to a store to buy a hat...and get distracted by shoes, ties, shirts, etc. 

I'd love to sport at least a motoring cap once in a while.


----------



## skeen (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent responses. I actually think that a big reason so many music artists wear hats, is directly related to Michael Jackson; he's clearly been the underlying inspiration to most popular artists today.

Michael's hats have always been great - I've wanted one of his fedoras forever.










I do suppose that the modern world is not hat friendly. But it is too bad, given the amount of style they add. Surely they will have to make a comeback at some point?


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't personally know why wearing hats became less common (whether Kennedy or long hair, etc.), but once it did, it has becoming increasingly hard for them to make a comeback. With the exception of baseball hats, when a younger white man in the United States tries to wear a hat, it looks distinctly retro. If you wear a fedora, you will undoubtedly be referred to as "Indiana Jones" or "Dick Tracy" at some point. For my part, I will still wear a fedora in cold weather with a suit and overcoat, and I hope that enough other people will do so to make it no longer look unusual. As for black men, it seems that they can wear hats and flashier clothing without drawing as much negative attention. I have to admit that I'm a little jealous of that fact, but I still choose to wear hats and nice clothes, even if I have to accept that the uncultured masses may think that I'm a bit strange.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

A explanation that has not, I think, been mentioned is the reaction against wearing uniforms. Until the 1960s practically everyone working in a service capacity wore a uniform which included headgear. With the breakdown of class distinctions in the 60s uniforms generally became restricted to people who really needed to be recognized immediately (police etc). For others the ID card replaced the uniform. However the uniform cap could not easily be replaced by the 'civilian' or 'customer's' hat - so it was not replaced at all. Thus the hat became by default a symbol of middle class identity and was quickly abandoned.

Ironically, headgear was soon reintroduced - often for health and safety reasons - in catering and similar occupations. But now it was too associated with menial oocupations to win back the middle class for whom _hatlessness_ had now become the status symbol.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

JAGMAJ said:


> . With the exception of baseball hats, when a younger white man in the United States tries to wear a hat, it looks distinctly retro. If you wear a fedora, you will undoubtedly be referred to as "Indiana Jones" or "Dick Tracy" at some point.


Or "Inspector Gadget," whoever that is.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

BLFancher said:


> I'd wear hats more if I bought them. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Trouble is...I head to a store to buy a hat...and get distracted by shoes, ties, shirts, etc.
> 
> I'd love to sport at least a motoring cap once in a while.


you won't find real hats in store that sell shoes, shirts and ties. Real hats are sold in hat stores. This is so you aren't distracted.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Volsgradstudent said:


> Yeah, I noticed it while watching "It's a Wonderful Life" last night. All the men wore suits and ties, and they wore hats outdoors. Real hats, not trucker's caps. And they knew to take their hats off when entering a building. Of course, the movie was set in the 1930s.


No, the dramatic date of the movie is Xmas Eve, 1946. I should know. My grandfather, Jack Okey, was the Art Director for the movie, and I was living with him when he worked on it.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Men don't generally wear hats except baseball caps because the majority don't wear hats and men do what the majority does.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

I believe the reason for the "hatless" man today is the result of the gradual decay of dress codes in general. I've seen the adult American male dress like Beaver Cleaver: tennis shoes, blue jeans, t-shirt and baseball or trucker's cap; only thing missing is a fielder's glove. First hats, then suits, then ties, then shoes. It was a slow evolution or de-evolution if you will, to what we have now.

Notice, the travelling business "executive", wearing his sport coat over a golf shirt, wearing jeans and rubber soled shoes that haven't seen polish since their original purchase. Why, he honestly believes that he is not only fashion forward but "leading the herd"! What we really have is a nation of adult males who haven't been taught how to dress, perhaps the fault of our fathers, either simply by not caring, or too busy to spend the time, or simply giving in to the normally rebellious teen age son.

Perhaps it was the counter culture of the 60's that started it, with the later excuse of comfort or freedom to remain "individualistic", what ever that means. All I know is that it looks positively dreadful and the rest of the world is unfortunately starting to emulate us, for what reason I can't fathom as you can spot an American a mile away at any international geographic location. Why would anyone want to emulate a bunch of slovenly bums is beyond me.

For me, I choose to be different. And, different includes a fedora. I like it, my wife likes it, and further more, others like it as well. I have often been complemented in my attire in general and my fedora in particular from both men and women.

But then again, I am opinionated and have high standards no only of myself but those around me. Some choose to make fun of that and in so choosing slouch their way to mediocrity......


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

Id love to wear a Fedora, but much like some others that have responded to this posting, Ill end up with hat hair for the rest of the day.

I do wear newsboy hats during the fall/winter months on weekends, never to the office.


----------



## apachecadillac (Nov 15, 2008)

My wife's dermatologist had me strip naked, looked me over, and pronounced me fit.

Then we got talking about golf, and the sun, and he went a little crazy. I told him I generally wore a baseball cap playing golf. He told me that baseball caps should come with the same surgeon general's warning about cancer you find on a pack of cigarettes.

So my wife and I went out and bought me a straw hat. Expensive. Had a brim all the way around (no skin cancer on the back the neck, for all you ********). I liked the thing. It was light weight, but I sweat stained the brim badly and wore it out.

I bought a nice wool felt hat, sort of a borsolino-esque number. Even more expensive. My kids thought it was cool. It takes a nice shape. In the rain, in the Pacific Northwest, the brim and the warmth are nice.

But there is a problem. Society isn't organized for hats anymore. Once indoors, there is no place to put the hat. Coat racks have replaced coat rooms in most restaurants. Office reception areas sometimes have closets, more often not. The last hatcheck girl with a bit part in a Hollywood B movie moved into a nursing home a decade ago.

So much for the hat. A pity.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

apachecadillac said:


> My wife's dermatologist had me strip naked, looked me over, and pronounced me fit.
> 
> Then we got talking about golf, and the sun, and he went a little crazy. I told him I generally wore a baseball cap playing golf. He told me that baseball caps should come with the same surgeon general's warning about cancer you find on a pack of cigarettes.
> 
> ...


I worked outside for ten years. I once had a guy at a bar stop me and ask " God damn, what do you do for a living? You're neck is black!"

Incedently, Brad Pitt seems to wear a lot of hats.


----------



## LVP (Jun 28, 2008)

apachecadillac said:


> But there is a problem. Society isn't organized for hats anymore. Once indoors, there is no place to put the hat. Coat racks have replaced coat rooms in most restaurants. Office reception areas sometimes have closets, more often not. The last hatcheck girl with a bit part in a Hollywood B movie moved into a nursing home a decade ago.


I tried to check my hat at a Barrister's Ball earlier this year... the person looked at me like I asked them to solve a Rubik's Cube with their eyes closed.


----------



## Man of a certain age (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh how I'd love to wear a fedora, tried one on a few times and, sad to say, my mental image of how it would look is not confirmed by the reflection in the mirror. I'm of average build but my head is on the small size. The longed for fedora looks like a sombero on a child. I suppose i'ts just as well because if I did take the plunge and wear one the cat calls of 'Hey Roy where did you leave Trigger' would quickly become wearing. The only place brimmed hats are evident in any number are at horserace meetings.
In the UK anything with a brim seems to conjure up images of cowboys to a- baseball caps apart- hatless populous. Ah well, maybe one day when I'm retired, at least the elderly gents seem to be able to carry it off without attracting too much ridicule.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

LVP said:


> I tried to check my hat at a Barrister's Ball earlier this year... the person looked at me like I asked them to solve a Rubik's Cube with their eyes closed.


Sounds like a person who would have trouble understanding the use of a Rubik's cube.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Look. If you wish to wear a hat wear one. Find a hat store and let them help you select a style that fits you. No one style works for everyone. Then put it on and go on your way. Follow the etiquette rules and enjoy your day.

Don't let the simple minded rule your life.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

+1 What David V said!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Man of a certain age said:


> In the UK anything with a brim seems to conjure up images of cowboys to a- baseball caps apart- hatless populous. Ah well, maybe one day when I'm retired, at least the elderly gents seem to be able to carry it off without attracting too much ridicule.


Here in the US, we assume that everyone in the legal and financial professions in London wear hats.

Anyone who finds it necessary to comment on a stranger's clothing in an uncomplimentary manner doesn't deserve one's attention.


----------



## tom78 (Dec 11, 2006)

I wear a brown fedora or a navy trilby in London. And I'm only 30!


----------



## tom78 (Dec 11, 2006)

clothesboy said:


> Plus, car roofs are no longer tall enough to accommodate a hat.
> 
> :icon_smile:


I drive a Rover 75, a British car with distinctly retro lines. Plenty of room for a hat!


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have only been in one car that had a roof too low for me to wear my hat on my 25 year old head.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*why we doan wear hats no mo'*

low ceilings in our cars
no hat-check girls in bars
not worn by movie stars
so we doan wear hats no mo

'no hats,' designers said,
'doan wear nothin' on yer head.'
old hat makers mostly dead,
so we doan wear hats no mo'

old time presidents all wore hats
gents would try and copy
Now our leaders all is rats
Underdressed an' sloppy.

a topper or a fine chapeau
used to be the way to go
but dey ain't makin' trilbies, so
we doan wear hats no mo'

(trad. mississippi delta)


----------



## moss01 (Dec 6, 2008)

I like an occasional newsboy


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

turban1 said:


> low ceilings in our cars
> no hat-check girls in bars
> not worn by movie stars
> so we doan wear hats no mo
> ...


Brad Pitt seems to wear hats a lot.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Gentlemen Wear Hats*

Gentlemen. Did you not cringe when you saw the TV newsmen recently in the cold at the inauguration, or in NYC covering the US Air crash in the river, wearing parkas and stocking caps? None of us would wear a down parka with a fine business suit, and we shouldn't be wearing stocking caps, driving caps, baseball caps, or any other casual head gear.

I live in the Norteast and travel often to Chicago...it gets cold. I own 3 fur-felt snap brim fedoras; black, gray, and brown. They keep me warm, and look fantastic with a topcoat. I have a full head of thick hair, but if it is cold enough for gloves, then it is cold enough for a hat.

Cars? No problem. If you drive an SUV, sedan or midsized coupe, the hat will fit fine. Car doorframes are lower than they once were and you may need to take your hat off for a moment as you pass under the door frame, but once seated there is usually plenty of clearence for the hat. The exception is my Porsche 911. The topcoat doesn't fit well either in this car.

Storage- There is almost always a hat shelf above any closet rod on which you would hang a topcoat. Coat hooks still ususally still have the longer hat hook above the shorter coat hook. I was in an old catherdral a few weeks ago and there were hat clips on the backs of the pews. You can always set your hat upside down on a chair, (which is what you usually do with your topcoat when there is not a coat room) or a table.

Eccentric? I say that *not* wearing a hat is eccentric. Until the early 1960's well dressed gentlemen almost always wore hats, especially in cold weather. If we are following post-1960's trends we may as well dispense with ties, handkerchiefs, and leather shoes as well. I wouldn't say eccentric. I would say confident. We know how to dress appropriately and a hat just confirms that.

I started to wear fedoras in 2004 after I had returned from a very cold trip to Chicago. I decided that I was no longer going to expose by head to sub-zero wind chills. So I visited Hippodrome Hatters in my hometown of Baltimore, a store that has existed for more than 70 years.

They quickly found the perfect hat for me, a black fir felt fedora, 2 5/8 inch brim in size 7 1/2. They allowed me to try on as many hats as I wanted from hombergs to porkpies to bowlers, and I decided the first fedora that the owner had suggested was perfect. He checked and rechecked the fit. He steamed a slight crease out of the hat. I have worn that hat countless times since. It is very comfortable, yet when the wind blows, it stays on my heard like a suction cup. Fitted correctly, there is no hat hair, no marks on my forehead.

I have been back to Hippodrome Hatters a few times to purchase additional fedoras in dark brown and gray. I am now thinking about one in navy blue. The owner is always willing to clean, steam, and reblock my hats, but so far there has been no need. If crushed, they snap back into shape effortlessly. If wet, they dry quickly without consquence. Brush lint and dust from your hat occasionally (I use a regular lint brush), and you are good to go.

A nice new fir-felt fedora should cost about $125. (Certainly you can spend much more) I suggest not buying your first hats on line. Find an experienced hatter to consult with.

Our traditional fashion is disappaearing quickly, gentlemen, let's preserve it by leading by example. Wearing hats, ties, and frenchcuffs are ways to do that.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I wear a dark grey felt trilby and often get compliments on it. Last week a 50-something woman on the street complimented me on it and told me that more men should wear hats. She said that she believes they're coming back in to style. I'm a university student and I see a few others around wearing hats, including one who always wears a bowler.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

skeen said:


> Watching a movie set in the 50's earlier, it seemed that almost every man, in the city at least, wore a hat. When did that fizzle out, and why?
> 
> I can only see older men pulling it off nowadays, which is a bit of shame.


When people started using automobiles on a regular basis. Spend any time outdoors, like people used to, and you too will start wearing hats.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Only old blokes wear hats in cars.

Poodling along at 20mph with a massive tailback behind them.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

JWM1960 said:


> Gentlemen. Did you not cringe when you saw the TV newsmen recently in the cold at the inauguration, or in NYC covering the US Air crash in the river, wearing parkas and stocking caps? None of us would wear a down parka with a fine business suit, and we shouldn't be wearing stocking caps, driving caps, baseball caps, or any other casual head gear.
> 
> I live in the Norteast and travel often to Chicago...it gets cold. I own 3 fur-felt snap brim fedoras; black, gray, and brown. They keep me warm, and look fantastic with a topcoat. I have a full head of thick hair, but if it is cold enough for gloves, then it is cold enough for a hat.
> 
> ...


Nuht uh! No way, no how does my hat fit when I'm in the car. Well, maybe with the seat in full recline but that's another story. I don't let it stop me from donning my customary fedora but it does not fit in the car.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

If the internet and the askandy forum had been around in the 1950's hats would still be popular.

I don't own one, I do have 4 baseball caps and two stocking cap / knit winter hats but they look terrible obviously and even though I am nearly bald the knit caps wreck what hair I do have as do baseball caps. I don't think a proper hat would flatten my hair to the extent that a conformal hat like a knit winter hat or baseball cap would. My only concern would be "pulling it off" properly so it didn't look like an affectation now that hat wearing is in its extreme death throes.


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

EP said:


> Some say it fizzled out in the early 1960's when President Kennedy chose not to wear one
> although he may just have been following a trend that had already begun a few years before.


I heard this as well, but I think its just a popular myth.


----------



## signal (Dec 6, 2008)

So what hats are the easiest to pull off with say a suit or sportcoat? I like the look of the Fedora and Trilby, but I honestly don't know much about hats. Are there other hats that one should look at for a "first hat"?

I like the look of this hat quite alot, in the picture, but I don't know how it would look on me:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=930&Product_Id=929521&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Black


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

signal said:


> So what hats are the easiest to pull off with say a suit or sportcoat? I like the look of the Fedora and Trilby, but I honestly don't know much about hats. Are there other hats that one should look at for a "first hat"?
> 
> I like the look of this hat quite alot, in the picture, but I don't know how it would look on me:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=929521&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Black


 A porkpie can look good with a sportcoat. Something with a turn-down brim made of boiled wool or tweed looks good with more rustic suitings. Straw hats like Optimos are especially suitable for seersucker, madras plaids, silk, linen and poplin.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have been in two cars with ceilings too low for hats

That's two out of......well any many more than two.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Bowling Greener said:


> *Hippies.*


Hats were long gone by then.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Will said:


> It's good to be relatively unfettered by history.
> 
> Look at some paintings of 17th century English cavaliers, all of whom wore their hair longer than the Beatles, and all of whom wore hats. That's just the first example that comes to mind.
> 
> ...


20th Century men's hats are designed to be worn closer on the head. A Cavalier's hat sits on top of the hair, not on top of the head.

And my Buick has plenty of headroom for me to wear a hat while driving. I don't often do it, but I can.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Says who? This is 2009.

Hats seen at in Washington D.C. of note:

Fur.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3212286631

Fedora.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3213132416

Tricorn.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3214431554

Misc.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3213167018

Baseball cap.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3212853894

"Its so cold, I put my hood over my hat."

__
https://flic.kr/p/3212991230

Little red riding hoods.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3212207987

Uniform.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3214431586

More hoods and hats.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3212021507


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Apart from Beanies and base ball caps few hats go with long hair.

I want long hair, I have long hair and therefore I happily sacrifice hats.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

deanayer said:


> If the internet and the askandy forum had been around in the 1950's hats would still be popular.


Too true, but a lot of other things would be different as well, for better or worse. :icon_smile_big:

I have hopes for the hat. My housemate bought a stingy brim fedora recently from Target. Yeah, terrible quality, but it's quite sophisticated for what he usually wears.

One of these days I'll invest in a decent one. I currently have my eyes on this one for starters:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Those of us who keep our hair cropped short (1/4" to a max of 1/2") or the follically impaired, can really appreciate a nice fur felt fedora during weather and outside air temps, such as have been experienced of late. I'm a fan of Stetson's Temple hats but, there are many nice models out there.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

When I joined Chipp in 1960 my father took me down to our 2nd floor and "sold" me a hat. When I saw myself in the mirror with the hat on my head, I almost fell down laughing. Seeing others wearing classic felt hats looked fine; getting used to wearing one took a while. We sold about 4 hat to JFK. He didn't wear them, but always carried one. There was still a hat industry in the USA and he was courting every 
vote. Back then, if anyone came in to sell anything to someone in the men's wear business- even paper-clips , the merchant would not talk to the salesman if he didn't have a hat. I can't imagine the return of the felt hat or bowler as a standard item in my life time- I am an old geezer. If BHO started wearing a hat, the hat would be reborn.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Those of us who keep our hair cropped short (1/4" to a max of 1/2") or the follically impaired, can really appreciate a nice fur felt fedora during weather and outside air temps, such as have been experienced of late. I'm a fan of Stetson's Temple hats but, there are many nice models out there.


I too am "follically impaired" and now keep my hair roughly the length of your average golf green. I own a beautiful black Stetson fedora but I haven't worn it in years.

I think I stopped wearing it because it never really fit my "oval" head very well (think tell-tale red mark accross my forehead...though I bet the hat could be stretched), my day-to-day attire got increasingly casual, plus a nice watch cap does a better job keeping my bald head and ears warm (I hate it when my ears get cold).

This thread is inspiring me to break out the hat again. Would the fedora be appropriate to wear with a shorter, more casual (mid-thigh length) black coat?


----------



## Vita Su Misura (Sep 25, 2007)

I think some men are concerned with appearing a bit either cartoon-ish, or trying to hard to look like a character from Mad Men. It just takes the right attitude I guess.

I have a rather large head (7 3/4) which according to comedian Tom Papa, covering with a hat is like, "..._putting glitter on a pimple..._" but be that as it may, I love hats.










I wore a black fedora through most of my childhood and through college. I switch throughout the year between a black fedora from Borsalino and a panama from Brent Black in Oahu.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I am follically challenged, have short hair (what little is left) and . . .*

. . . fortunately, I look good (and "natural") in fedoras.

This winter, I've been happy to be a hat user of many years, as it's been very cold, comparatively, in NYC.

I've a small collection of fedoras, one shearling/lamb suede "ambassador's" hat, and a motley collection of wool caps (even a beret - not my finest look), and it keeps my follically challenged (and large - 7 1/2 - 7 5/8 size) head warm. (Ears are kept warm by wool scarves wrapped around my face and head - wool university scarves work well for this purpose.)

A baseball cap and a full-length dress coat just looks ridiculous, IMHO.

If that makes me an "old fogey", then so be it - perception is everything - if one wishes to perceive "fogey-dom", then "fogey-dom" will be found.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

upr_crust said:


> . . . fortunately, I look good (and "natural") in fedoras.


Do you wear yours with more casual coats? I guess I've always been locked in on the notion a fedora needed to be paired with a full-length dress coat.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nonsense! One certainly can wear a fedora with causal dress. I do it all the time. However, I am, reticent to wear my homburg or my dark blue C-crown with casual attire . I have a very nice brown and one in silverbelly that goes equally well in casual as well as business attire.

And, of course, a nice Panama in the summer will go with anything!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I do wear caps with more casual coats, but . . .*

. . . could wear some of my less formally coloured fedoras with casual coats.



TMMKC said:


> Do you wear yours with more casual coats? I guess I've always been locked in on the notion a fedora needed to be paired with a full-length dress coat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ I wear mine with more casual coats as well...visualize a dark brown fedora with my khaki Baracuta or my grey Stetson Temple with a navy windbreaker! I like it...my wife likes it...that's pretty much all that counts.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm beginning to wear hats.

Currently, I have a trilby and am now I'm looking for a homburg as I often go to London for meetings in morning dress or stroller.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Fedoras for casual wear*

Certainly a black fedora may seem a little business like for casual wear, but dark brown, gray, or olive all look great with a topcoat, a bomber jacket, or just a sport coat. Brown can really go from business attire to outdoors adventures (think Indiana Jones).

For me, putting on my first fedora made me appear absolutely rediculous, but snap the brim down in front and, wow, it is a whole different look. Some gentlemen can pull off wearing a fedora with the front of the brim in the up position. They also probably look good in a homburg or a porkpie as well. The round shape of my face will not allow that. So it is a snap brim fedora all the way. (By the way do not store your hat with the brim snapped down. Snap it down when you put it on.)

Fedoras seem to be the most versatile hat to go with a broad spectrum of fashion. It is probably not formal enough for a tux, but otherwise looks good with everything.

Forget the cheap wool hats. Get a fur felt fedora from a reputable hatter.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

paul winston said:


> When I joined Chipp in 1960 my father took me down to our 2nd floor and "sold" me a hat. When I saw myself in the mirror with the hat on my head, I almost fell down laughing. Seeing others wearing classic felt hats looked fine; getting used to wearing one took a while. We sold about 4 hat to JFK. He didn't wear them, but always carried one. There was still a hat industry in the USA and he was courting every
> vote. Back then, if anyone came in to sell anything to someone in the men's wear business- even paper-clips , the merchant would not talk to the salesman if he didn't have a hat. I can't imagine the return of the felt hat or bowler as a standard item in my life time- I am an old geezer. If BHO started wearing a hat, the hat would be reborn.
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors
> www.chipp2.com


Thanks for the story. As always I appreciate your insight into the olden days of haberdashery.

JFK rarely wore a hat, but he seemed to when conditions supported it. There's a few pictures I've seen, one of them being at a baseball game where it was sunny out, another one with an overcoat in winter. That's probably how I'd use mine -- not as a fashion statement to be worn all the time, but as a useful _and_ stylish thing to have. I guess some of the Fedora Loungers would crucify me if I said that there. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

signal said:


> So what hats are the easiest to pull off with say a suit or sportcoat? I like the look of the Fedora and Trilby, but I honestly don't know much about hats. Are there other hats that one should look at for a "first hat"?
> 
> I like the look of this hat quite alot, in the picture, but I don't know how it would look on me:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=929521&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Black


That looks pretty good. Versatile, non-costumey, offered by a mainline retailer, probably decent value at the sale price.

The other model shown, though - cripes! Who on earth would spend $598.00 on a hat sized SMLXL??????


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't even know that much about hats, but I definitely wouldn't either.


----------



## NinthCircle (May 2, 2006)

I've seen Willie Brown walking around downtown wearing a hat, and I believe he is considered one of the best dressed men of our time.

Personally, I always have to wear a hat when outdoors because of susceptibility to skin cancer. Unlike Willie, I wear a baseball cap.


----------



## Spats (Dec 3, 2008)

NinthCircle said:


> I've seen Willie Brown walking around downtown wearing a hat, and I believe he is considered one of the best dressed men of our time.
> 
> Personally, I always have to wear a hat when outdoors because of susceptibility to skin cancer. Unlike Willie, I wear a baseball cap.


 Which way do you face with your baseball cap, to avoid skin cancer? I wonder why people in Texas wear big hats with wide brims all the way around? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> That looks pretty good. Versatile, non-costumey, offered by a mainline retailer, probably decent value at the sale price.
> 
> The other model shown, though - cripes! Who on earth would spend $598.00 on a hat sized SMLXL??????


I'm not sure what the difference is between the Borsalino fur felt hat that's $400 and the one that's $600. They're both half price, at least.

I saw a black Stetson fedora at the Brooks at Lenox Square in Atlanta a few weeks ago - it was the wrong size so I didn't get it, but I'd love to have a black one as a counterpart to my dove grey one.


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> I'm not sure what the difference is between the Borsalino fur felt hat that's $400 and the one that's $600. They're both half price, at least.
> .


I guess the $598 reg. price instantly brought to mind the reality that you could get a "bespoke" hat from one of the world's finest hatters for just about that price ... whereas the other just registered as an okay entrylevel hat at the sale price. Matter of perception.

Really there's no need even today to settle for an approximately-sized hat. But for someone testing the waters, the hat inquired about is acceptable. And being able to say, "I got it at Brooks Brothers" has some value; it's a sort of guarantee that the item in question is inherently not excessively idiosyncratic.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> I guess the $598 reg. price instantly brought to mind the reality that you could get a "bespoke" hat from one of the world's finest hatters for just about that price ... whereas the other just registered as an okay entrylevel hat at the sale price. Matter of perception.


My black fur felt Homburg, from a respected English maker, cost about $115 with shipping. I don't see the appeal in even a $200 marked down hat that comes in S-M-L.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1. My Stetson Temple 'fur felts' cost about $140/$150 and even they are sized hats. I've never had much luck getting a S/M/L offering to provide a good fit for me, at any price.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

moss01 said:


> I like an occasional newsboy


+1
I wore one today along with a BB BD shirt, khakis, bluchers and a Burberry trench. My work is dress casual.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Ivory Panama for Super Bowl*

I am about to leave my hotel room and head over to the stadium for the super bowl. (Actually, we will spend hours at the NFL Experience before entering the stadium). Yesterday I purhased an Ivory Panama Hat with a black hat band and 2 5/8" brim from a little shop on St Armands Circle near Sarasota. Hat is by Bailey's. Coupled with a pair of Ray-Ban Clubmasters, it looks pretty good. I am so tempted to slide my super bowl ticket behind my hatband, but I am scared to death of losing it or getting it stolen. That would be pretty tacky anyway, I suppose.

I don't really have a dog in this hunt, but am sitting with Cardinals fans, in a luxury box, so I have a little red in my outfit which, in addition to the hat, is as follows: 
- Red on white fine stripe cotton buttondown shirt with open collar (Tom James, super 120's)

- Light weight wool mid-gray plaid slacks with a fine medium blue stipe (Jack Victor MTM)

-Lightweight Medium Blue/Grey solid wool jacket (Tallia MTM)

- Shoes - Black AE Cody's (Tassel's with solid leather and woven leather uppers.

- Belt - Black AE solid and woven leather.

- Red silk pocket square.

I am not sure how the black shoes look in this climate and with a white panama hat, but what else do you wear with gray / blue? Overall it looks pretty good. I love the hat. I am so glad I bought it yesterday.

Well, here's to a good game!


----------



## signal (Dec 6, 2008)

Sounds great! I love the clubmasters and what a classic look to combine with a white hat! I actually prefer the oval clubmasters, which are no longer made, and you can still get them as new old stock on amazon but I can't find a place to try them on!

Would love to see a pic of the ensemble you describe. I am sure you are one of the best dressed at the game, many fans probably in jerseys and t's.

I would like to get a white hat like that, not a true panama, but more of a white straw fedora, just what would work well here in sunny south florida. Although I imagine with the temps of today there you could easily wear a fur/felt hat as well.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

As my appearance grows more and more to resemble that of Murnau's Nosferatu, I wish for a hat that could be worn all the time, even indoors. A baseball cap without a bill, and made of silk, would be perfect. Yarmulkes don't cover up nearly enough baldness. And I need something that will cover the tips of my giant, bat-like ears.

Considering how many silk neckties I've accumulated (hundreds and hundreds), I presume that I, alone, would buy a great many. I'd have dozens in plaids, alone. I'm still built like a kouros, but my new lack of hair is so disfiguring that unless the fashion industry can promote some other solution _(the exact one I just described)_, I'm going to start squandering fortunes on wigs. I'd rather be throwing fortunes into The Dead-Cat Bounce. The next decade will be one big investment opportunity for men with moxy, and I'd rather spend hundreds per hat than thousands per wig.


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

May I ask a dumb hat question?

Must your hat match your coat? I’ve thought that a really nice, quality Fedora would be nice to have, but that I’ll not be able to justify the cost of a color-coded collection. I would think a solid brown would be most flexible, but my best topcoat is charcoal black. Moreover, my best leather jacket is black. Can a brown Fedora be worn with such outwear, or must the hat match your coat color? 

Thank you.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I think a gray would be most versatile, followed by brown.

I have a gray that I wear with everything now, but I'd like to get a brown for more casual wear.


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Norton has it right*

Noton has it right. A medium gray works with balcks, grays, and navy blues, but is not as dressy as a black fedora. A brown fedora works with browns and tans, and also works well with casual (think Indiana Jones).


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*As an alternative to a black fedora (which I find . . .*

. . . smacks a shade too much of "The Sopranos")

a navy fedora looks fine (I wear mine with either my navy cashmere S/B coat, or my camel's hair D/B polo coat).

Grey, however, is the "go-to" colour - goes with virtually all coats.

A brown fedora I do not have - I do have a forest green one, which serves the same purpose, more or less.

I do have a brown microsuede trilby, which I wear in inclement weather, and with more casual coats, as an alternative to a driving cap.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Black Fedora*

I agree that sometimes a black fedora can look a little intimidating...a little too much (although Michael Corleone actually wore a black homburg, if I am not mistaken.) It can also look very dressy. We want to be careful not to wear the brim (assuming you snap it down in front) too far down into the eyes. Also a coordinated hatband (medium gray for example) can soften the appearance, although mine has a black hatband.

My gray fedora is more of a medium gray or cambridge gray. It might be interesting to see how a dark gray fedora might work. I like the idea of a navy blue hat. It is next on my wish list.


----------



## pduck (Jan 27, 2008)

JWM1960 said:


> I agree that sometimes a black fedora can look a little intimidating...a little too much (although Michael Corleone actually wore a black homburg, if I am not mistaken.)


Gray Homburg


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

^ Wow, I like that! 

Currently, my hats want list include a black homburg (for my morning wear/stroller), an Olney straw boater (for private garden parties when wearing my regatta blazer), a fedora (colour undecided as of yet) and a folding panama for summer.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Pardon Me...That is a gray homburg*

Pduck...you dog...I hate when my memory plays tricks on me like that. I stand corrected. The Don's hat was indeed a gray homburg...quite dapper I might add. I stand corrected. Thanks for getting it right. To LeicaLad's question, the picture shows a cambridge gray hat worn with a very dark gray overcoat. It does not match and it looks quite good.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

This thread was referenced in another thread and so I read this one too. I also have shorter hair now (49 now) and going thin on top as well. I agree, the first hat or two should be bought in a store. I tried on fedoras and my wife went with me. She even agreed that the fedora was flattering to me and did not feel that it was an affectation. How we see ourselves is different than how others see us.

I got a Stetson Saxon with a 2 inch brim. I can see me wearing it with an overcoat in winter, easily, with scarf and proper gloves. I can see me wearing it in 50 degree weather with my suit. I can also see wearing a Panama hat in mid 70's and higher temperatures but I do not see myself using a hat in other situations. Say like with the casual pants and polo shirts to the office. Or sportscoat sans tie to dinner.

I think I need one of those newsboys caps for fall. Dont know what a versatile color would be, but you are right, they look better than baseball caps.


----------



## sdjordan (Oct 29, 2008)

JFK ended them. Within the past year or so I saw a special on TV about how he aided greatly in the demise of men's hats- huge public figure obviously and he didn't wear one. It was unheard of at the time. Perhaps hat companies were the third gunman.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

This is my summer hat of choice (I spend most of my time in Az, Las Vegas or Hawaii):










It is a Bailey's Guthrie model.

I also own Bailey's felt Fedora's in brown and black.

Perry


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

sdjordan said:


> JFK ended them. Within the past year or so I saw a special on TV about how he aided greatly in the demise of men's hats- huge public figure obviously and he didn't wear one. It was unheard of at the time. Perhaps hat companies were the third gunman.


Nope.

https://www.snopes.com/history/american/jfkhat.asp


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Very old fashioned and does not sit easily over far better modern hair styles. I am not cutting my hair to stick a lump of felt on my head.

Beanies are the one exception


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

pkincy said:


> It is a Bailey's Guthrie model.


+1
Bailey's, for the money, are unbeatable these days.
With the amount of time I wear a hat, it has to be a very special hat for me to spend more than $100. The Bailey's rollable Panama hat is incredible. I have a very nice tweed trilby from them as well.


----------



## FlowRate (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't read all the pages, but hair styles (such as my own) with hair up and with product in it mean that less people want to "mess up" their hair by wearing a hat. When I was younger (a child) and used gel (I use "glue" now in a messier style so it can get "messed up" and still look "right") I used to fear wearing hats/helmets because I didn't want to mess up my hair.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I bought my first dress hat, a Borsolina in Italy, when I was about twenty years old and in the Navy. I wasn't alone either. Several shipmates, four I think went to the same store and all bought them. Later in Gibralter, we bought English cordovan shoes. It was the thing to do. We ordered sport coats from a Hong Kong company that sent a representative aboard to measure us. These were MTM. Mine fit well and I wore it and the shoes and the hat for many years,post service. Now I own three dress fedoras, dark brown,light brown and grey. Also have some wool tweed types and an assortment of caps so in cool weather or when it raining I have headgear. I have baseball caps but those are for yardwork. My tan cotton fedoras keep off the sun and shade my eyes when I'm out in the summer. Hats are a practical and logical solution to some of the problems faced outdoors.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Rich said:


> The now ubiquitous head rests also make it difficult to wear a hat in a car. Hats have made several tentative come-backs over the past five or ten years. In Europe at least, new hat shops opened, only to close again after a few years. People I know started to wear a hat, then stopped. One problem is finding a safe place to put it in restaurants, trains, planes, etc. Hats are just too much trouble for everyday wearing it seems. The modern world is just not hat-friendly.


I wear a hat every day. In the car and in the office. Everywhere.

The problem is often not with wearing ones hat but with not wearing it. The safest place for your hat is on your head. One might take it off under some conditions, briefly, but otherwise, like a jacket, it belongs on ones person where it should be. (I do acknowledge that headrests are a challenge, but in our daily transport, I manage to keep my felts and straws on my head.) I certainly don't need to take them off ordinarily except for the pledge and prayer. One might touch the brim in the presence of a lady, should that ever happen, or if one suspects a woman might appreciate the courtesy. Taking your hat off indoors might apply if it is too warm to wear, same as an overcoat, but generally the jacket and hat should be worn or lighter fabrics be selected for the day.

How many ball caps come off when a woman enters the casino or bar generally? As a check on values...

Rudy


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*paper bag or plastic, honey?*

fewer people wear hats because what does one do with them in restaurants now that all the surviving hat-check girls got old and fat and moved to florida to work in supermarkets.

restaurants used to look after your coat and hat, and now they barely serve food. in a few years you'll be made to cook it yourself, and in a decade you'll be asked to bring your own ingredients.

few restaurants even still have hat-racks, formerly a perfect place from which to steal a good hat.

so put it on the floor? keep it on the table alongside your food? wear it and look like a barbarian? put it on a chair until some morbidly obese person sits on it? to heck with it - leave the cursed thing at home unless you plan to be in the sun long enough to parbroil your cerebral cortex.


----------



## sid1971 (May 12, 2009)

I think the long old tradition of men wearing hats should come back....maybe already staring to as i am seeing more and more men staring to wear them again. I know in the states wearing a fedora is quite fashionable in certain parts. I recently visited James Lock&Co and purchased my first two hats, a montecristi panama folder and wide brim panama, i absolutely love them and wish i wore hats ages ago. In autumn i will return and purchase a couple of winter hats fedora type.


----------



## Dott. Borrelli (Aug 2, 2009)

I wear a Monecristi "Panama" in the summer, and when I take winter vacations to warm destinations. They look great when dressing up, and when loafing around on the beach. They're also light, cool, and offer great UV protection. When I run for cardio fitness, I oftentimes don a baseball cap...

By the way, no toquilla straw hat should be folded, regardless of what companies who tout their hats as being foldable say...  If taken care of, even the lower cost Montecristis will last for many years, just like a quality pair of choes or a suit.


----------



## sid1971 (May 12, 2009)

Dott. Borrelli said:


> By the way, no toquilla straw hat should be folded, regardless of what companies who tout their hats as being foldable say...  If taken care of, even the lower cost Montecristis will last for many years, just like a quality pair of choes or a suit.


I will bear that in mind, i was shown 2 types of montecristi panama one was a super fine (£685) and the other fine £195) no doubt i purchased the latter. I went for the folder type as i didn't want it to be damaged when in the overhead locker! the good lady in the shop did say although foldable take care and fold only when travelling and as soon as you get to your destination unfold immediaitely and put back in shape.


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

I think wearing a hat is a state of mind -- an attitude.

I remember very distinctly in the winter of 1996 -- it was early December. I had just completed a final interview with IBM and I knew I'd clinched the job. I was wearing the requisite Navy Blue interview suit along with a charcoal grey overcoat. I was in downtown Chicago and it was FREEZING COLD.

I stopped into Altman's shoes on Monroe -- looking at a pair of Allen-Edmonds, as I recall. I looked at the store manager and asked point-blank:

*"It's cold as blazes out there. Where does a Gentleman go to buy a proper hat?"* _(I was 35 years old, about to go to work for IBM, and I figured that it was time for me to make a seriously "Grown-Up move.")_

He answered, "the same place Gentlemen have gone for decades in Chicago -- to *Worth & Worth.* It's 3 blocks from here."

I'd made up my mind that it was time to wear a hat and that was the day. Although Worth & Worth is no longer in business in Chicago, I'll soon be sending the hat I bought that day _(a beautiful gray fedora_) to their New York store for re-crafting. I'll also be ordering another of that same model in charcoal gray.

Over the years, I have bought several hats and I'm convinced that wearing a hat is something you can pull off only if you feel comfortable with it. I also think that it adds a level of class and sophistication to your look _(and bearing) _that tends to be missing these days.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

turban1 said:


> fewer people wear hats because what does one do with them in restaurants now that all the surviving hat-check girls got old and fat and moved to florida to work in supermarkets.
> 
> restaurants used to look after your coat and hat, and now they barely serve food. in a few years you'll be made to cook it yourself, and in a decade you'll be asked to bring your own ingredients.
> 
> ...


_Nothing_ is as it used to be in the good old days!


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

turban1 said:


> fewer people wear hats because what does one do with them in restaurants now that all the surviving hat-check girls got old and fat and moved to florida to work in supermarkets.
> 
> restaurants used to look after your coat and hat, and now they barely serve food. in a few years you'll be made to cook it yourself, and in a decade you'll be asked to bring your own ingredients.
> 
> ...


That's cynical even by my standards!

Hat-n00b question: Just what is the difference between a trilby and a fedora? I can't figure it out to save myself. Then again, I've always been considered thick....


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Can anyone help? Ive got a bucket hat with no wash instructions inside the hat. It is made of polyester and cotton i think.
I was told by the customer service that i should wash with woolite and cold water.
Can i get woolite anywhere? Ive never heard of it ever. You see i got suntan lotion on the white hat and its stained my hat. Will cold water rid the stains/


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hat wearing was on the decline in the 1920s.

JFK had very little to nothing to do with it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

CPVS said:


> That's cynical even by my standards!
> 
> Hat-n00b question: Just what is the difference between a trilby and a fedora? I can't figure it out to save myself. Then again, I've always been considered thick....


I think the difference is mainly in the crown shape and brim size.

A Borsalino trilby:



thunderw21 said:


> Hat wearing was on the decline in the 1920s.
> 
> JFK had very little to nothing to do with it.


It's sad that this myth keeps getting repeated as if it were fact no matter how many times evidence is shown to the contrary.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jovan said:


> It's sad that this myth keeps getting repeated as if it were fact no matter how many times evidence is shown to the contrary.


I take it you mean the "JFK killed the hat" myth, right? It's a myth that needs to be laid to rest.

Here's an interesting piece from my December 15, 1927 issue of "National Retail Clothier" magazine. 
Take special note of the last paragraph:



















This hatless 'craze' eventually killed the hat industry.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

And that in itself is a myth:

https://www.snopes.com/oldwives/hairgrow.asp

"_Hats cause baldness._

A hat - tight or otherwise - doesn't cause hair to go the way of the dodo; hair thinning and hair loss are simply natural parts of the aging process. The mistaken belief hat wearing brings about this condition (we found mention of this belief in a book published in 1929) began during an era when hat-wearing was the rage for men, and people mistakenly concluded one caused the other. The contradictory evidence that plenty of hat-wearing men retained full heads of hair well into advanced age was, of course, ignored."


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

VincentC said:


> Can anyone help? Ive got a bucket hat with no wash instructions inside the hat. It is made of polyester and cotton i think.
> I was told by the customer service that i should wash with woolite and cold water.
> Can i get woolite anywhere? Ive never heard of it ever. You see i got suntan lotion on the white hat and its stained my hat. Will cold water rid the stains/


Even if you get the lotion out, it's a fact that hats and caps, especially if those hats and caps are white or light-colored and have fabric sweatbands, can become fairly quickly yellowed or otherwise stained by sweat. I found it to be a particular problem back when I favored white golf caps with black bills. They wouldn't even last a summer before the discoloration set in. There's a spray that's supposed to be able to prevent this:

https://www.hatsaver.com/


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Even if you get the lotion out, it's a fact that hats and caps, especially if those hats and caps are white or light-colored and have fabric sweatbands, can become fairly quickly yellowed or otherwise stained by sweat. I found it to be a particular problem back when I favored white golf caps with black bills. They wouldn't even last a summer before the discoloration set in. There's a spray that's supposed to be able to prevent this:
> 
> https://www.hatsaver.com/


So its something ive got to live with the stains. Yes my bucket hat is a bit yellow, and i dont even remembering using suntan lotion actually. Im just assuming i carried the bottle at some time in the day and it rubbed onto my hands and then i touched my hat.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Will said:


> Sunglasses and the affordable auto combined to kill the hat. Sunglasses were easier to store when you got out of the sun, and the decline in walking in the cold meant that it was less important to keep the head warm.


The sun always comes blindingly through the top of the glasses and they've been around for a few hundred years... wasn't till Aviators needed them that they really took off... yet that was long after hats started disappearing from the crowds. And who wants to walk in the cold without a hat regardless of how long it takes?

It comes down to TV and the car. No need to know the neighbor and hang out on the porch all day to see someone with which you want to chat, and no need to walk to work or ride a horse in the open. You are covered most of the day so a hat gets in the way.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*Middle-Class Conformity at its Worst*

Or, Mass Insanity.

A Hat keeps your head cool in summer, warm in winter. Keeps the glare out of your eyes and sun off your neck. Keeps you dry in the rain & snow. Prevents skin cancer. Makes you taller, smarter, swellegant... a better companion, you never will find.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mattdeckard said:


> The sun always comes blindingly through the top of the glasses and they've been around for a few hundred years... wasn't till Aviators needed them that they really took off... yet that was long after hats started disappearing from the crowds. *And who wants to walk in the cold without a hat regardless of how long it takes? *
> 
> It comes down to TV and the car. No need to know the neighbor and hang out on the porch all day to see someone with which you want to chat, and no need to walk to work or ride a horse in the open. You are covered most of the day so a hat gets in the way.


That's why I'm trying to find that perfect hat. A toque won't do.

Didn't cars used to have enough space to allow for hats? Even the 6'3 Jimmy Stewart was wearing a hat inside a car in Vertigo, filmed in the '50s.



Pale Male said:


> Or, Mass Insanity.
> 
> A Hat keeps your head cool in summer, warm in winter. Keeps the glare out of your eyes and sun off your neck. Keeps you dry in the rain & snow. Prevents skin cancer. Makes you taller, smarter, swellegant... a better companion, you never will find.


Maybe a straw hat would keep you cool in summer. I can't imagine wearing a felt hat out in the sun.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

All this stone throwing is getting crazy.

Let's just be honest--men stopped wearing hats when hats stopped being a necessity. It was a pain in the ass to leave one behind, forgetting you had it, and then flush good cash down the drain for another.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*A Straw Hat for Summer...*

Of course. Does anyone wear heavyweight flannels in August, or in Florida at any time?

And "let's be honest" -- How many times have you "forgotten" your raincoat, gloves, scarf, briefcase.... If you're used to wearing/using, you don't forget.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I wear flannels in Florida... in winter. It actually does get cold here. Last year, it got down to the 50s at the end of OCTOBER!


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

*Brim of trilby?*

Does anyone know when people wear straw trilbys if you notice the back of the trilby seems to point up and the front down. Like this one,
https://www.hatsandcaps.co.uk/Jaxon-Hats-Eight-Ball-Trilby--Tan-Stripe-P128556/

Does anyone know the reason for this, and if it is supposed to be this way. Or can you move the back bit down. Is there a purpose for keeping the back bit up? Im thinking of buying one and was just wondering.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think they're supposed to be like that on all trilbies, straw or felt.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Jovan said:


> And that in itself is a myth:
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/oldwives/hairgrow.asp
> 
> ...


Exactly.

I've also read that hair loss is also down to genes; if your father has hair loss then you are most likely to have hair loss as well. It has nothing to do with greasy hair, wearing hats, etc. save that of hair loss caused by illness (going through chemo, etc).


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Here in Colorado where it is perpetually sunny, a hat is extremely useful. I see a lot of people wearing them around Boulder. The magic formula is: pedestrian zone; sunny weather; people with $$$.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

VincentC said:


> Does anyone know when people wear straw trilbys if you notice the back of the trilby seems to point up and the front down. Like this one,
> https://www.hatsandcaps.co.uk/Jaxon-Hats-Eight-Ball-Trilby--Tan-Stripe-P128556/
> 
> Does anyone know the reason for this, and if it is supposed to be this way. Or can you move the back bit down. Is there a purpose for keeping the back bit up? Im thinking of buying one and was just wondering.


It's called a snap brim and it's supposed to look like that. I would imagine the original purpose would have been to keep the back edge of your hat brim well clear of your coat collar (and perhaps muffler or what have you), while allowing the front edge to more effectively shade your eyes, tho' with a tiny little "stingy" brim much of all that is negated b/c the brim is just too small to matter for any practical purpose.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> It's called a snap brim and it's supposed to look like that. I would imagine the original purpose would have been to keep the back edge of your hat brim well clear of your coat collar (and perhaps muffler or what have you), while allowing the front edge to more effectively shade your eyes, tho' with a tiny little "stingy" brim much of all that is negated b/c the brim is just too small to matter for any practical purpose.


I honestly feel the same way about the trilby. I think it can look ok, but i need it to be functional, and i just dont think it is functional. I dont like the sun on my face too much and that little brim is good for nothing. And i dont like the back of the trilby that stands up. I would be tempted to force it down to look more symmetrical to the front and like a panama hat.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 15, 2008)

Gentlemen!


I believe the boater (or skimmer) has been sadly neglected here. It's a very handsome, useful, sturdy hat that never fails to attract favorable comment, at least here in the Northeast. I haven't been without one since college days; I find it an indispensible part of my summer wardrobe, as appropriate at a garden party as a beach.

Well, the right sort of beach, anyway.



The Captain


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

People talk about people not leaving hats behind. If you think people don't lose hats you never knew people who owned hats.

I worked in a library in the early 1980s and a movie theater a year or two later.

In the library we ended up with anywhere from 20-30 hats per year. I was a teenager and we would jokingly put on these stodgy old hats and act like they were ours and there were plenty to go around! 

At the movie theater we rarely had more than a dozen hats each winter, but still that was about 12 hats!

gloves and umbrellas were naturally big losses- sometimes we'd find 2 or 3 umbrellas after one rainy day. In the winter we'd easily find 20-30 gloves and in the library we had 100 or more gloves.

I think the comment about the monetary loss was right on the money.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

The Captain said:


> Gentlemen!
> 
> I believe the boater (or skimmer) has been sadly neglected here. It's a very handsome, useful, sturdy hat that never fails to attract favorable comment, at least here in the Northeast. I haven't been without one since college days; I find it an indispensible part of my summer wardrobe, as appropriate at a garden party as a beach.
> 
> ...


I believe that boaters, like deerstalkers, have alas slipped over the hazy but real bourn of the quaint and the costume-y. It's got something to do with the barbershop-quartet associations they conjure up, I would wager. But they remain _de rigeur_ for punting, no?

I do regret that Brooks no longer seems to carry them. The DC store used to have a few on the shelves every spring and summer, made in Italy with the navy and dark-red band. I never wore one, but always liked the idea that if I did for some reason decide to take up the practice, I could just march over to Brooks and buy one.

There's always Lock, though:

https://www.lockhatters.co.uk/Straw___Panama_Hats-Boater-P116.aspx

BTW: Is a boater really all that practical as a "real world" hat? Seems to me its relatively large size, lack of flexibility, and vulnerability to being bent or crushed would make it a bit awkward for daily wear, and certainly less handy than the much suppler panama.


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, the boater is not much worse than a pith helmet in flexibility and size, though perhaps a trifle more vulnerable to damage.
Still a very beautiful though little seen hat.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## The Captain (Dec 15, 2008)

Gentlemen!


Yes, the boater can come across as a bit "costumey", but one shouldn't be a slave to public opinion - otherwise who would wear, say, bowties or kilts? Moreover, as the mass popularity - familiarity, even - of barbershop quartet music fades from the consciousness of the man on the street, I don't think boaters really carry any particular associations, they are just seen as unusual.

Re: the boater as object, while they are inflexible, they are QUITE sturdy, sturdier than any straw hat with which I'm familiar. While not as sturdy as pith helmets, I've found boaters much easier to keep clean, particularly when their hue has aged from off-white to a rich golden brown (and I'll confess to being enough of a Philistine to prefer my boaters so colored).



The Captain


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm bringing this thread back to the top because contrary to the general theme, I'm starting to see more hats on men and more hatters on the web or in catalogs. To me this is a good thing. Admittedly the idea that a hat goes with short hair has some validity. I keep mine buzzed because I don't have all that much anyway. My point being, ultaviolet light is bad for the skin of your scalp and cold is uncomfortable. A well made hat is the proper answer.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Just saw this thread for the first time and thought I'd provide my answer.

1. Because nobody else does.
2. It's really hard to find a decent felt or straw hat.
3. Good hats are expensive.
4. Most hats come in small/medium/large instead of 7-1/2 plus 1/16 long oval and its hard to find a hat that fits. Most men don't know how a hat is supposed to fit.
5. We spend a lot of our "outdoor" or traveling time in a car and there's not enough head room in most cars for a fedora.
6. When you go into a restaurant or other business there's no place to hang your hat and no coat or hat check.
7. We don't want to be mistaken for Indiana Jones or Inspector Gadget.

If you can't tell from the list, I usually wear a fedora or flat cap so I've given this a lot of thought. While I get a few amused looks I also get a lot of compliments. There are so many people walking around with way too many really stupid tattoos, multiple piercings, weird hair and inappropriate clothing (I frequently see people that could have made a living in a carnival freak show when I was a kid.) that I refuse to be embarrassed about wearing a hat.

Now I'll have to go back and read the rest of this thread to see if this was already covered.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am with you (too little hair, too much sun) and have brown and black wool felt Fedora's, along with a number of straw Panama's in a Fedora style.

I do lament the lack of a place to put a hat inside a restaurant or bar.

Perry


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

I have and will continue to wear hats. Love 'em. And as to where to put it when indoors, in my lap, if necessary. No worries...


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Have several fedoras and numerous flat caps. Always wear them in the winter, even doing yard chores. Have wool baseball caps too, for yard work. Am an old guy, and can do as I please. However, have to state I bought my first fedora in Italy...a Borsalina when I was about twenty. Wore it too, but it was less unusual then...early 60's.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> It's got something to do with the barbershop-quartet associations they conjure up, I would wager.


What exactly is a barbershop-quartet? No barbershop I know of has any music whatsoever. Perhaps this is a generational thing.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Bog said:


> What exactly is a barbershop-quartet? No barbershop I know of has any music whatsoever. Perhaps this is a generational thing.


When you're old enough to use google or wikipedia you'll understand. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barber_shop_quartet


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

When wearing a suit or a sportcoat, and a trench coat or a fine overcoat, how do you keep your head covered if you don't wear a hat?
Do you wear a beanie or a driving cap with a suit and cashmere overcoat?
In my opinion, the only thing that would look good in this case is a fedora.

What if it's raining and you're wearing a trench coat? Wouldn't you also need some sort of hat? You could carry an umbrella, but then you'd miss out on the chance to ad another accessory to your wardrobe.

How about in summer. If you're wearing a linen suit or a nice shirt with linen pants and loafers, do you wear a baseball cap? A nice Panama or straw hat is the only thing that would work IMO.

I'm not old (34) and wear hats all the time. I have a wool newsboy, a fedora, a tweed bucket hat and a Panama and two other straw hats. Sunglasses and sunscreen are good, but if you want to keep looking young, nothing beats a hat to keep the sun off your face.

Yes, hats do seem to make one look a little more eccentric. So, what's wrong with that?
I say, wear hats, and wear them proudly and with confidence.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

norton said:


> When you're old enough to use google or wikipedia you'll understand. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barber_shop_quartet


I looked at the wiki page and it looks like it is something from the 1940s. I've never seen one of those quartets in real life, so perhaps it is a regional thing too. In any case, the wiki page doesn't explain what these music groups have to do with barbershops or why they wear boaters.

What I have seen, are boaters worn by men downtown, in the financial district, on a hot summer day, in Boston and New York. A rare sight, but just about as rare as a man wearing a panama in the same context.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Bog said:


> What I have seen, are boaters worn by men downtown, in the financial district, on a hot summer day, in Boston and New York. A rare sight,


In the old days (1970's) you could find these at just about any Shakeys Pizza Parlor in the U.S. or Canada. I was stuck in Maryland just outside of D.C. one night back in the early 70's and ended up at a Shakeys. It's amazing how much beer you can drink when a guy in a boater and red vest is banging away on a banjo. :icon_smile_big:



















Cruiser


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I believe a barber shop quartet made an appearance in "The Music Man", but I may be wrong, its been a while. I still see them sometimes at a local festival or holiday party. You're right, it may be more of a midwest thing, but I had a friend that was a member of a Sweet Adelaines (the female version of a barber shop quartet) group in Sweden. I remember how excited she was when they had a convention and she got to sing in Albert Hall in London.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> It's amazing how much beer you can drink when a guy in a boater and red vest is banging away on a banjo. :icon_smile_big:


Sounds like a good time is had by all. So is it the boater itself or the boater and vest combo that keeps people from wearing it outside performance time?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I've seen a boater (one of the few styles of hat I don't favor) for sale in Nordstrom's in Southern California. Someone must wear them. Personally I favor panamas, fedoras, flat caps and safari's in about that order. However, I simply _must_ get myself a homburg, preferably in pearl grey.


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

I do wear a boater now and then here in sunny Saigon, though a pith helmet or a widebrimmed Panama hat are a more frequent choice.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A panama and a white linen suit? Yessssssssss . . . !


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

triklops55 said:


> When wearing a suit or a sportcoat, and a trench coat or a fine overcoat, how do you keep your head covered if you don't wear a hat?
> Do you wear a beanie or a driving cap with a suit and cashmere overcoat?
> In my opinion, the only thing that would look good in this case is a fedora.
> 
> ...


 I'm working on that... someone is trying to find me a vintage fedora.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Hats are apparently popular with the Hunan Province village gangsters. 







I seem to remember a lot of baijiu was consumed that day as well.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I'm working on that... someone is trying to find me a vintage fedora.


I'd suggest you try here.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

*My $0.02*

I have a black homburg for fall/winter/spring, and a straw panama for summer. Both do an excellent job at keeping the sun off, and making me feel much better dressed. FWIW, I drive a Honda Civic (not known for being a large car), and I can wear my homburg without issue while driving.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I wear a fedora daily, and drive two or three different cars per week. There are very few cars that I have to remove my hat to get into or out of without the hat being tipped by the door frame. 

Personally, I find the excuse of 'smaller cars' as the reason less men wear hats preposterous. 

But, yes, more and more men are wearing hats nowadays. 'They' say fashion happens in cycles, and I surmise that hats are back.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I take my hats off when getting in cars. Not only is getting in the door of a small car a problem, the head rest is also a problem because it bumps the brim at the back of the hat.

Back in the day when men wore hats all the time, cars didn't have headrests, so that wasn't a problem for them.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

triklops55 said:


> I take my hats off when getting in cars. Not only is getting in the door of a small car a problem, the head rest is also a problem because it bumps the brim at the back of the hat.
> 
> Back in the day when men wore hats all the time, cars didn't have headrests, so that wasn't a problem for them.


Do like they do on TV: remove the headrest.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I hate the title of this thread, implying, as it does, that real men don't wear hats. As with many things, some do, some do not. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the car headrest is definitely part of the issue. I wear a real hat some days, but it has to come off almost as soon as I get in my car due to the headrest. As for removing the headrest (probably a TIC comment), headrests, like seatbelts, were added as a safety feature. I live with the wrinkles that seatbelts can give my shirts, and I'll have to live without my brimmed hats in the car in order to avoid whiplash if I get rear-ended.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> It's amazing how much beer you can drink when a guy in a boater and red vest is banging away on a banjo. :icon_smile_big:


It's amazing how much beer you want to drink whenever you think of anyone playing a banjo!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I could never wear a hat in a car, not because of the headrests, but because my head almost touches the roof anyway without a hat. Wearing a hat in a modern car is just impractical for me. 

I'm sure in the old days of the Model-T and horseless carriages, there was much more headroom, so even wearing a top-hat would never be a problem.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

It's a problem, but the ha can be removed, and placed on the passengers' seat.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't think anyone is suggesting, Rambler, that the obstacles are insurmountable, just pointing out that the world has become a very ergonomically hostile place for proper hats. Nowhere to store them on planes, can't be worn in modern cars, nobody to check them at restaurants, no hat racks around, few men going for walks while properly dressed... it's just a mean old world for the hat. 

Doesn't keep me from owning, and loving, and sometimes even wearing them!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Real gentlemen still wear hats where possible. I have to remove it when riding in taxis though, because of the lack of headroom.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Do like they do on TV: remove the headrest.


Maybe better to remove the hat, than risk a broken neck. :tongue2:


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

When I started to work hats were required both winter and summer. In my opinion after JFK election hats started to decline also the height in auto's got shorter. Also the decline in restaurants "hat check". Here in FL we should wear hats and many do.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> I don't think anyone is suggesting, Rambler, that the obstacles are insurmountable, just pointing out that the world has become a very ergonomically hostile place for proper hats. Nowhere to store them on planes, can't be worn in modern cars, nobody to check them at restaurants, no hat racks around, few men going for walks while properly dressed... it's just a mean old world for the hat.


Agreed, there, CD. I was watching _It's a Mad Mad World _the other night. At one point, Spencer Tracy picks up his fedora and sees that it's been crushed, looks at it for a second, then casually punches it up from the inside, and abstractedly restores its bash with a couple of quick strokes, and puts it back on his head. I loved that.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> I think the car headrest is definitely part of the issue. I wear a real hat some days, but it has to come off almost as soon as I get in my car due to the headrest. As for removing the headrest (probably a TIC comment), headrests, like seatbelts, were added as a safety feature. I live with the wrinkles that seatbelts can give my shirts, and I'll have to live without my brimmed hats in the car in order to avoid whiplash if I get rear-ended.


Quite TIC CuffDaddy. On a more serious note, however, since I do not wear a helmet on my motorcycle, I cannot therefore justify a seatbelt; thus, I always arrive wrinkle free!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> On a more serious note, however, since I do not wear a helmet on my motorcycle, I cannot therefore justify a seatbelt; thus, I always arrive wrinkle free!


Doesn't your State have mandatory seat belt laws? Are you saying that you ignore the law? :icon_smile:

On a more serious note, as you suggested, let me give you my take on those who don't use seat belts. If you choose to not wear one when you are alone, I guess that's your choice; however, I certainly hope that you wear one when there are others in the car with you.

I say this because it doesn't take much of a collision to hurl an unbelted person around the inside of the car. What this means is that a 150 pound person becomes nothing short of a 150 pound weapon that can kill or seriously injure others who happen to be in the car with you. Think of a 150 pound sandbag being hurled against your body with terrific velocity.

When my wife was involved in her accident the only survivors were those who were belted. An unbelted man was ejected from his car through the passenger window (he was driving) and died instantly when his head hit the door frame on the way out the window, fracturing his skull and breaking his neck.

With regard to the motorcycle helmet, I was wearing a helmet when I went down in a high side crash. I was able to walk (limp might be a better word) away from the crash, but my helmet was damaged from hitting the pavement when I was bouncing down the street. All I could think of later was if it did that kind of damage to my helmet, what would it have done to my head if I had not been wearing it? It probably saved my life.

Be careful.

Cruiser


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Well said, Cruiser. Seatbelts save lives - yours and those around you.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Agreed on all counts gentlemen.

Yes, my state has seat belt laws and the state in which I work has it as primary offense. 

I certainly don't want to hijack this thread with this discussion (lets open a new one if we care to continue...), but to respond to your motorcycle comments:

I learned to ride over 10 years ago on a street bike, full face helmet, etc. For the past 7 years, I've been on Harleys. And by been on Harleys, I mean to the tune of 12-15k miles a year, with exception to the past twelve months (new job is killing my riding time). A helmet is a precautionary device meant for protection IN CASE OF an accident. The inherent problem lies in the fact that ANY helmet, even the bullsh*t skid lid I wear through NJ, obstructs my hearing, vision, and head movement. The 'safety device' makes for more unsafe conditions when I ride. I'm not an ATGATT guy, I ride in sneakers, jeans, and a t-shirt. Hell, in Florida, I ride in flip flops and swim shorts. I feel much safer being comfortable and fully aware of my surroundings than any false sense of safety I'm given without a helmet. Don't believe me? Go ride a street bike at 150+ with and then without a helmet. You feel much 'safer' with the helmet. You then ride is a more unsafe manner. Simple psychology. 

Cruiser, I (and your family) are ecstatic you made the choice to wear a helmet on that day, and it saved your life, or, at the very least, prevented long term injury. I'm certain you always ride with one, especially after that experience. However, a helmet is a PERSONAL CHOICE and should not be mandated by (illegal and unconstitutional) laws. My choice is to not wear one. Some do, I do not. That is why there is vanilla and chocolate. 

Keep the rubber side down!!!


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a friend who was a 'very good rider'. He almost lost his leg when a kid in a van drove in front of his Harley.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Doug, I had a similar situation to your friend. I considered myself a 'good rider' until some numpty pulled out with a VW Polo without looking....one month in hospital, four months of painful physiotherapy. Had I had not been wearing a helmet and other protective gear, I would probably have been dead. Helmets for motorcycles are mandatory in the UK, which I totally agree with.

This is enough from me on this subject, as we're heading towards 'Interchange' territory here.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Agreed on all counts gentlemen.
> 
> Yes, my state has seat belt laws and the state in which I work has it as primary offense.
> 
> ...


I'm a good, careful rider. It's everyone else in their cars that are crappy drivers and that can cost me my life.
I always wear a helmet. The limited, vision/hearing/mobility excuse is not valid as DOT/SNELL-approved helmets don't significantly impact any of these.

Please, always wear a helmet, eye protection, gloves, ankle-covering shoes and all other necessary protection.

Now, back to hats ...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, a helmet is _not_ a hat.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

I see this thread has been resurrected. That's fine--I like talking about hats.



RM Bantista said:


> The problem is often not with wearing ones hat but with not wearing it. The safest place for your hat is on your head.


This is very true. When it's on my head, the only thing I really have to worry about is it being blown off. When it's not on my head, I have to worry about it being smushed by a person, or squashed by something placed on it, or stained by a spill or such.

(small note, but no, you can't wear hats in modern cars because of the headrest. And yes, the safety from a headrest is more important)

Bottom line, men today don't wear hats NOT primarily because of inconvenience or fear of losing it. Men don't wear hats anymore because it's simply not the style. Is it coming back? Ehhh... I don't really see it happening en mass. Perhaps in style circles, but not throughout all of society, even close to what it used to be. It's even less socially acceptable where I live to wear style hats, than other places in the country/world. I do it anyway, knowing I stick out. Bummer. But I wear fedoras with my suits, my Akubra for hiking and such, and my Montechristi when it's warm.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Bog said:


> What exactly is a barbershop-quartet? No barbershop I know of has any music whatsoever. Perhaps this is a generational thing.


Check out the picture, "A sea of boaters" taken around 1910 to 1912.

https://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?26728-Boater-faction!/page36

I don't know if they (hats in general, not just boaters) will ever come back in style to the degree they were in style in 1910, but it sure would be cool if it did. Most importantly, it would be nice because the price of hats would decline significantly, making them more affordable for guys like me who love them!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> I probably wouldn't consider Johnny Depp or Britney Spears "counter-culture." ic12337:


They're "counter" to my culture!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

skeen said:


> Why don't men wear hats anymore?


For the same reason that fish don't carry umbrellas. They're unnecessary!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^well, neckties are unnecessary, too ... wait, people don't wear them, either :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I have some great hats, but the hat stays in the closet when I know I have nowhere to put it at my destination.










You simply don't find hat/coat checkrooms like this any more...


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wearing my VS custom fedora today, that plus a light rain jacket and Bean boots and I'm set for the downpours we are currently getting. No need to fiddle with a soggy umbrella in and out of the car, hats are awesome.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was walking to lunch with some co-workers when one of them complained about getting his head wet with the light drizzle/mist. I was wearing my hat and I didn't even notice that it was until he commented and I felt the top of my hat and it was damp.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Hats have simply been one of the many victims of the sea changes in social practices that have occurred in the last half-century. (_See also_ waistcoats; pocket watches; manners; designated-hitter rule.) The "why" of their decline among western men has been widely debated: men coming back from WWII tired of wearing helmets and covers, the popularity of the GI sunglasses that pilots brought back from the same war, JFK, etc. It's also possible that hats suffered from the same affliction as double-breasted suits, spats, and waistcoats: the flaw of being something "extra" that added expense to an outfit. (Lots of stuff got pared down by shortages and rationing during WWII: it would be interesting to see what happened to sales and availability of new hats during that period.) The 1950s were a bit more casual, featured a lot of other new stuff to spend money on, and so on.

The problem today is that most hats have been out of style for so long that most men have never had an opportunity to put one on. They're so out of the ordinary that most men probably think they look goofy in one, even if they like the idea of hats intellectually. And they are darn expensive.

Of course, lots of posters are right: there's no longer any "hat infrastructure." Coat checks have gone the way of the full-service gas station, and church pews don't have those handy clips any more (unless you're in an old, un-renovated church like my parish). It's a hard row to hoe for hats these days.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Titus A(ndronicus?), I like that "hat infrastructure" idea, and the bold attempt to link the decline of the hat to the rise of the DH :biggrin2:


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

I find it ironic that I am wearing not only a hat, but a waistcoat and a pocket watch today. (I have no opinion on the DH question - I'm not a baseball fan.).

Note that I do not own a car (I live in Manhattan - a car is an unnecessary luxury).



Titus_A said:


> Hats have simply been one of the many victims of the sea changes in social practices that have occurred in the last half-century. (_See also_ waistcoats; pocket watches; manners; designated-hitter rule.) The "why" of their decline among western men has been widely debated: men coming back from WWII tired of wearing helmets and covers, the popularity of the GI sunglasses that pilots brought back from the same war, JFK, etc. It's also possible that hats suffered from the same affliction as double-breasted suits, spats, and waistcoats: the flaw of being something "extra" that added expense to an outfit. (Lots of stuff got pared down by shortages and rationing during WWII: it would be interesting to see what happened to sales and availability of new hats during that period.) The 1950s were a bit more casual, featured a lot of other new stuff to spend money on, and so on.
> 
> The problem today is that most hats have been out of style for so long that most men have never had an opportunity to put one on. They're so out of the ordinary that most men probably think they look goofy in one, even if they like the idea of hats intellectually. And they are darn expensive.
> 
> Of course, lots of posters are right: there's no longer any "hat infrastructure." Coat checks have gone the way of the full-service gas station, and church pews don't have those handy clips any more (unless you're in an old, un-renovated church like my parish). It's a hard row to hoe for hats these days.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

With cars, who needs hats anymore?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> For the same reason that fish don't carry umbrellas. They're unnecessary!


 No, they're not necessary, but they are useful.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Jovan said:


> No, they're not necessary, but they are useful.


There's a sigline in that statement!


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, I do go around almost only by car as walking in Saigon is pretty unpleasant but I do wear a hat and carry a pocket watch every single day and about 75% of the days I do also wear a waistcoat. So much for it.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Lookingforaclue (Nov 10, 2005)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Agreed on all counts gentlemen.
> 
> However, a helmet is a PERSONAL CHOICE and should not be mandated by (illegal and unconstitutional) laws.


All well and good if you are paying the true freight for your decision.

Unfortunately, as a physician I can assure you that seriously injured motorists and cyclists are NOT paying the true freight. There are enormous medical costs which are distributed to other participants in your health insurance plan and/or motor vehicle insurance plan. If you object to having insurance, typically the community swallows what the hospital cannot dun you, your family and estate for. Seriously injured survivors often wind up on medicaid, insured or not.

In every state I've lived in vehicular use of the roads is by law a privilege, not a right.

SRW


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 and, might I add, very well put, Lookingforaclue!


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Matt S said:


> I wear a dark grey felt trilby and often get compliments on it. Last week a 50-something woman on the street complimented me on it and told me that more men should wear hats. She said that she believes they're coming back in to style. I'm a university student and I see a few others around wearing hats, including one who always wears a bowler.


I could single out any number of posts, no doubt including some of my own, from all sorts of threads -- but I happened to pick this one, about being complimented.

Folks, anytime you wear something unusual (fedora, bow tie, clown nose, etc.) you will receive compliments from somebody sooner or later. Because you stick out.

It doesn't necessarily mean you look great doing it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

Especially true of the bowler donning doofus!!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> I could single out any number of posts, no doubt including some of my own, from all sorts of threads -- but I happened to pick this one, about being complimented.
> 
> Folks, anytime you wear something unusual (fedora, bow tie, clown nose, etc.) you will receive compliments from somebody sooner or later. Because you stick out.
> 
> It doesn't necessarily mean you look great doing it.


I agree. Joe Beamish has read deeply in the book of human nature!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> I agree. Joe Beamish has read deeply in the book of human nature!


I also agree. When you receive a compliment on something that is otherwise relatively subtle, you can generally believe that the person is giving you a compliment because he/she truly likes it. Why, because it is something that is subtle to begin with; therefore, there would be no other apparent reason to even bring it up otherwise.

On the other hand if the compliment is directed at something that really stands out and distinguishes you in some way from those around you, there is no guarantee that the compliment actually reflects what the person is thinking. Many folks feel compelled to mention something that is so readily apparent, but since most folks try to be polite they won't say anything negative. It's just human nature.

Cruiser


----------



## CelticCol (Jul 7, 2011)

Judging by the American who sits beside me in work, I thought a Baseball cap was part of the American National dress code.


----------



## Tooch (Jun 26, 2010)

I have to admit that I haven't read through the entire thread, so this may have been said elsewhere ...

In Arizona, many men _do_ wear hats. Felts in the cool weather, and straws in the summer. Of course, they're mostly western-style, but it's not a big jump from a felt Stetson Open Road to my vintage felt Stetson Stratoliner, or from a shantung straw Bailey to my Panama.

I really don't get any flack here -- people compliment my hats all the time.

Honestly, with the skin cancer rate here and my baldness, I'm going to wear _something_ on my head. It might as well look good.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

norton said:


> I think a gray would be most versatile, followed by brown.
> 
> I have a gray that I wear with everything now, but I'd like to get a brown for more casual wear.


That is how I did it. got my first hat, a stetson saxon fedora, at Mr. Hats in memphis after letting the pro there, Mr. Lansky, look at several on me. Gray color, goes with everything and is my dress hat. T hen I got an Akubra on the internet, brown one, more casual. Lastly, a panama fedora from Panama Bob for $45. I tend to sometimes avoid them as in Memphis, it is still the rare sight to see a businessman or attorney wear one, though the legions are growing by ones every day, lol. I need to wear the panama more though. I got a larger brim than you usually see on panama hats because I really wanted the sun protection, and at times I dont think I look particularly good in it, but people see me and say they love the hat.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

^^^^

That looks a lot like my straw panama. I've received compliments, but even if they are insincere, that won't stop me from wearing it. No more shielding my eyes from the blazing sun.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

memphislawyer said:


> That is how I did it. got my first hat, a stetson saxon fedora, at Mr. Hats in memphis after letting the pro there, Mr. Lansky, look at several on me. Gray color, goes with everything and is my dress hat. T hen I got an Akubra on the internet, brown one, more casual. Lastly, a panama fedora from Panama Bob for $45. I tend to sometimes avoid them as in Memphis, it is still the rare sight to see a businessman or attorney wear one, though the legions are growing by ones every day, lol. I need to wear the panama more though. I got a larger brim than you usually see on panama hats because I really wanted the sun protection, and at times I dont think I look particularly good in it, but people see me and say they love the hat.


Snap the brim_ down_!

We'll talk about the Poncho Villa mustache another day.


----------



## yardpup01 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm only 23 and wear a wide brimmed fedora. I wear it because I like it, and it's useful. I rarely need an umbrella and my friends can quickly find me in a crowd.



arkirshner said:


> Snap the brim_ down_!


His brim looks snapped down to me. Speaking as someone who owns a similar quality Panama Bob, the brims do what they will. I've repeatedly steamed it to no avail.


----------



## CelticCol (Jul 7, 2011)

I love hats! When out and about I wear a baseball cap or an Irish 'Salt and Pepper' tweed cap I got from When I get the chance I love to go up into the Flinders ranges of S.A. and feel its OK to wear a Kangaroo skin Crocodile Dundee style hat which is my all time favourite.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

yardpup01 said:


> I'm only 23 and wear a wide brimmed fedora. I wear it because I like it, and it's useful. I rarely need an umbrella and my friends can quickly find me in a crowd.
> 
> His brim looks snapped down to me. Speaking as someone who owns a similar quality Panama Bob, the brims do what the will. I've repeatedly steamed it to no avail.


You are right I failed to express myself clearly. Should have said: Tilt the front of your hat down!


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

A few months ago I dined at a fine restaurant in Baltimore. Having checked my coat hat and umbrella upon entering, I approached the coat room to gather my things after dinner. Relinquishing my coat check ticket, the attendant returned with my coat and brolly, but predictably without my hat. I said; "Excuse me sir, I seem to be missing my gray fedora. Could you check on it for me please?" 

He stared at me blankly, and finally said "a what, Sir?"

"A fedora, a mid-gray fur felt fedora."

"I don't know what that is, Sir; he replied.

Another sign of the times, I guess.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, hopefully you got your fedora back. You should have just called it a hat after he was confused the first time.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Yardpup, now that you mentioned it, yes, the brim just does what it wants. It is certainly not like my Stetson or Akubra brims, and I guess that is the drawback of a wider brim on a panama hat but hey, it keeps the sun off for sure. I was about to try steaming the brim but since you had no results, guess I wont try it.

Id like to wear a Borsalino straw, but they start at $200 locally, and I guess, if i get to wearing it more, I might pop for one. I go a few days and then, because of having to find a place to put it in a courtroom or restaraunt, I sometimes leave it at home and well, that goes on a few days. This thread made me grab it out this week!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

JWM1960: Did ya ever get yer' hat back, boy? I say, I say inquiring minds want to know! LOL.


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

triklops55 said:


> What if it's raining and you're wearing a trench coat? Wouldn't you also need some sort of hat? You could carry an umbrella, but then you'd miss out on the chance to ad another accessory to your wardrobe.


Precisely. I have a black JAB raincoat and a black Tilley TWP1 waterproof hat to go with it. Works great.



Penang Lawyer said:


> When I started to work hats were required both winter and summer. In my opinion after JFK election hats started to decline also the height in auto's got shorter. Also the decline in restaurants "hat check". Here in FL we should wear hats and many do.


Hello to a fellow S.W. Floridian. When I was a kid none of my group of friends wore hats. As we got older, most of us began wearing hats. Why? When you're young the Fl. heat doesn't seem to bother you so much, but as you get into your teens the heat on the top of your head becomes a problem. Solution? A hat. Stetson, Resistol, trucker's hat - anything to keep the heat off.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> For the same reason that fish don't carry umbrellas. They're unnecessary!


With all due respect to your Earlship; when you must work outside all day and it's very hot you need a hat or you run the risk of heatstroke. I've worn hats since I was a teenager and always for the same three reasons: In the summer to keep the (1) sun's heat off my head and (2) keep the bright sun out of my eyes so I can see better; in winter to (3) keep my head warm.

I've always liked hats; I guess from watching all those John Wayne westerns. I hope they come back enough that they're no longer a standout in a crowd. I've been thinking about getting a fedora if for no other reason than to drive people nuts when I wear it.:wink2:


----------



## Tooch (Jun 26, 2010)

memphislawyer,
I wouldn't give up so fast on steaming your Panama. I have two -- a Cuenca and a lower-quality Montecristi -- and I've reshaped them both with steam. (And while I don't know that it's generally recommended, after the Cuenca took a heavy soaking in a down-pour, I even hit it with spray starch, with good results. You might want to save that one for a last resort.)


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

Eagle...Oh yeah...I would never leave one of my hats behind.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Wearing a hat is much healthier. As was pointed out, skin cancer is a problem in sunny climes and getting the top of your head sunburned is no joke. Sorry, Earl, but they are too necessary. And when it's cold outside? Seventy percent of the body's heat loss goes out through the top of the head. Scientific fact, people. You got cold feet? Put on a hat! I have an entire drawer full of flat caps and a growing collection of brimmed hats in the top of my closet. I even cleaned out a couple of shelves in another closet for when I start buying really good hats. Right now I'm still in 'budget bwana' mode.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd say lack of sunscreen is more of a contributing factor to skin cancer than lack of headwear. Doesn't hurt to have both, though.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I'd say lack of sunscreen is more of a contributing factor to skin cancer than lack of headwear. Doesn't hurt to have both, though.


Was skin cancer more prevalent in the past before sunscreen was invented? Back in those days people not only wore more hats, but more clothes overall. I'm not going to get into environmental issues here.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Wearing a hat is much healthier. As was pointed out, skin cancer is a problem in sunny climes and getting the top of your head sunburned is no joke. Sorry, Earl, but they are too necessary. And when it's cold outside? *Seventy percent of the body's heat loss goes out through the top of the head. Scientific fact, people. * You got cold feet? Put on a hat! I have an entire drawer full of flat caps and a growing collection of brimmed hats in the top of my closet. I even cleaned out a couple of shelves in another closet for when I start buying really good hats. Right now I'm still in 'budget bwana' mode.


Not exactly accurate, and not ... not in the way you would expect.

Most of that is through breathing, and by insulating all other avenues for heat to escape. If it can't escape through the rest of your body because of heavy clothes, it has to go up (through the head), and because of heat's natural tendency to rise.

When wearing light clothes, like in running, the bodies, natural circulation system, will cause you to lose more heat through extremities first, fingers/toes, then arms, then legs, then head, then core. They have more surface area in relationship to volume.

When people quote that 70% number, they are thinking of human body like a geyser. Heat flows up. It spreads out. 30% spreads out away from the body. Almost none goes "down" because heat flows up, so you get twice as much up as you would down. It's why flames look the way they do, as compared to why the sun is a sphere (in no gravity, or it's own gravity depending on your perspective).

As for extremities being cold (aka cold feet). Put on better socks (like wool), or good gloves. The results will be just as significant. Better yet, put on a *scarf*. Cold extremities are a circulatory problem (blood), and the amount of heat you are lose from the "top of your head" just doesn't translate well into tips of your fingers.

Not downplaying the utility of hats (keeping the sun out of your eyes, and off the back of your neck), but the above is a science assumption not a science fact.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Well....heat and cooling issues be damned! As I trundle off to see the family Doc to have those pesky 'pre-cancerous' spots on my shoulders and upper back, my forehead, ears and nose, checked every six months or so, I sure wish I could take back all those years of road runs without the benefit of a cap/hat or a shirt. Hats are a good thing for many reasons, in addition to style/fashion. Wear em...and keep your shirt on...LOL, you don't look as good as you think you do with it off!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Matt S said:


> Was skin cancer more prevalent in the past before sunscreen was invented? Back in those days people not only wore more hats, but more clothes overall. I'm not going to get into environmental issues here.


I think "dying early from infectious disease, accident, or wild animal" was what was mainly more prevalent than skin cancer.

I would like a hat. A panama would be just the thing for the summer time (although my office building seems like it's about 40 degrees year round . . .).


----------



## Atlanta (Oct 21, 2012)

wheredidyougetthathat said:


> Excellent point. Look at Jimmy Stewart in _Vertigo_ (1958) - he spends a lot of time driving around in his car, wearing a hat. Couldn't do that now.


Since the thread is still alive, I guess it's OK to comment on an earlier post.

I can wear a hat in all my cars - two late model E-class Mercedes, one older SL Mercedes (with the top up, mind you) and a Land Rover - they all have enough head room.

And I'm 6' tall.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Same here. It isn't the height (or lack thereof) in modern cars that's the problem, it's the headrest. I find that any hat with a brim over 2 1/4" gets in the way but the 2 1/4 inchers are fine. Of course I suppose you could mount one of those cowboy-inna-pickup racks on the head liner but . . . :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Atlanta! Good to see that my entire city has finally joined a clothing forum! I must say, while it does sometimes feel like everyone lives OTP, I'm a bit surprised to see that the city itself actually _lives _in Douglasville. Figures, though, once I stop to think about it. 

In all seriousness, welcome aboard. Glad to hear you've got ample headroom in your cars. I theorize that what influences the role of hats, though, is what the average man drives around in, and many vehicles are less accomodating than your fine automobiles. That's in addition to the headrest issue.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I love hats, but just don't find them practical right now except for special occasions. The biggest issue is that there's no where to keep them in restaurants or bars when you go out in public. You either leave it in the car, put it down where you're sitting and it's in the way as well subject to spills, or risk a public at-the-door coathook where it tempts exiting pilferers.









The hat check girl has alas gone the way of the telephone operator and smoking section.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

There's a stingy brim I'm looking at getting, but it can't be worn in the car -- the current one anyway. The top of my hair scrapes against the ceiling as it is! Most cars are unfriendly to men 6'1 and over these days. An irony, considering men used to be shorter on average.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

cause we don't want to mess up our hair?


----------



## WmC (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a balding guy in west Texas and wear hats to keep the sun off my pate. I usually wear 3-piece suits to work, so it's panama in warm weather and a homburg in cold.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Howard said:


> cause we don't want to mess up our hair?


Less of a concern when men's hair was generally slicked down some sort of oily product. But yeah, I can see why JFK did without his fedora much of the time. Didn't want to mess up that perfectly cultivated quiff.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Less of a concern when men's hair was generally slicked down some sort of oily product. But yeah, I can see why JFK did without his fedora much of the time. Didn't want to mess up that perfectly cultivated quiff.


My pomaded side parting still looks a mess after the wearing of a hat......


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

I wear hats regularly, a Lock's 'Haydock' in the country, a Lock's 'York' in town, a Montecristi in the summer. Bookster tweed caps when driving in the fall with the top down. I have a 'Coke' though seldom wear it, never in the USA. Yeah - I wear baseball caps too!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Jovan said:


> There's a stingy brim I'm looking at getting, but it can't be worn in the car -- the current one anyway. The top of my hair scrapes against the ceiling as it is! Most cars are unfriendly to men 6'1 and over these days. *An irony, considering men used to be shorter on average.*


Of course cars used to be taller on average, and thus more hat friendly.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan said:


> Less of a concern when men's hair was generally slicked down some sort of oily product. But yeah, I can see why JFK did without his fedora much of the time. Didn't want to mess up that perfectly cultivated quiff.


cause you have the hot sun and the cold wind. Some men are just self conscious about themselves.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello everyone , This subject is right up my alley . I own 7 felt fedoras, 3 straw fedoras and one homberg . 

I always wear a hat when I don a suit and never leave the house without one .

Also the car I drive has huge headroom so it's not a problem for me . 

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

some people wear hats but occasionally.


----------



## Ed Wiser (Oct 20, 2012)

As a member of the Fedora lounge it is interesting to see the reasons here.
As I have been where Fedora's for 20 years now. With out much problems. I have about 60 different hats for different outfits. 
It's like the finishing touch for me to wear a hat that works with the other clothles I am wearing. Sadly most men today have given up on dressing well at all. So retail stores do not give most the option to see what wearing a hat is all about. One must seek out hats and find them but this can be expensive as they are specially that is not available to most. My closest hat store is 105 miles away or thru the internet. Most men will not go thru the effort to do that.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Ed Wiser said:


> As a member of the Fedora lounge it is interesting to see the reasons here.
> As I have been where Fedora's for 20 years now. With out much problems. I have about 60 different hats for different outfits.
> It's like the finishing touch for me to wear a hat that works with the other clothles I am wearing One must seek out hats and find them but this can be expensive as they are specially that is not available to most. My closest hat store is 105 miles away or thru the internet. Most men will not go thru the effort to do that.


I agree with all stated above . Also I have obtained all my hats on e bay and have gotten some really good deals.

The cleaning and reblocking cost was more than the price of the hats , although the person at the hat store in Boston where I took my hats to be cleaned told me for example that one hat that I bid on and won for $ 25.00 was worth over $ 200.00 retail

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

This made me laugh.

I have a brown trilby that I hardly ever wear. It gets reserved for occasions when I want to kick it up a gear when I'm going to be outside for a large part of the day (i.e. hardly ever).

I have a couple of inexpensive panamas for the summer. They get a lot more use.


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't claim originality here. There's quite an active internet meme on mocking fedoras.

https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/fedora-shaming


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

So true. I did something similar here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...owns-a-solid-black-suit&p=1336559#post1336559. A good health warning to make sure what you're wearing flatters you.


----------



## Ed Wiser (Oct 20, 2012)

AMProfessor said:


> I can't claim originality here. There's quite an active internet meme on mocking fedoras.
> 
> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/fedora-shaming


Yes you are so welcoming of people that wear and think about what they are wearing. 
It's bad enough that people think someone wearing a jacket is nut's. That people who wear jackets
think that those that also wear jackets and Fedora's are nut's. So small minded we are.


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, chill.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Ed Wiser said:


> Yes you are so welcoming of people that wear and think about what they are wearing.
> It's bad enough that people think someone wearing a jacket is nut's. That people who wear jackets
> think that those that also wear jackets and Fedora's are nut's. So small minded we are.


Not me. I like hats, but find them impracticable most of the time. I think the point, though, is that for some people (and in conjunction with some outfits) hats will make them look like dorks. For example, I can wear a crowned hat (and it will flatter the clothes that I wear). But I have a relatively flat rather than high-domed head. If I were to wear a tweed cap, the effect that they have of 'cutting off' the top of your head would be in no way flattering.

Same with bowties. If you are a fairly charismatic sort of fellow, then this can give you the air of a professor or a consultant surgeon. On a gangly 22 year old, the next thought will be where is the pocket protector.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nope. Bow ties are in fashion now. There's not a single menswear place I've stepped into that doesn't have a considerable selection.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Nope. Bow ties are in fashion now. There's not a single menswear place I've stepped into that doesn't have a considerable selection.


Don't follow your nope. The fact that they might be in fashion wouldn't change my reaction to someone wearing one who couldn't pull it off. In fact, if I knew that they were in fashion it would probably compound the offence! (On the basis that the only thing worse than people wearing stuff that doesn't suit them is when they wear it to follow some mindless fashion trend. Baa Baa go the sheep!:wink2


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm just saying, the fashionable populace are unlikely to see it the same way as you.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Jovan said:


> I'm just saying, the fashionable populace are unlikely to see it the same way as you.


I take great comfort from the fact that my reaction to clothing choices differs from the populace! Otherwise I would no doubt be walking around in sweats and sneakers.


----------



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

A few reasons: (1) my head tends to be on the large side and hats other than a baseball cap tend to accentuate that, (2) I actually have a nice mane, and being a middle aged man, one has to use what one has, (3) I am also kind of short and wearing a hat seems to accentuate my shortness. That being said, I like bowlers. With a wool coat and dress shoes a bowler would look rather natty!

Jay


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I wear hats. I love wearing them. i think I look pretty good in hats. Not all hats, but certain types of hats. Perhaps I'm one of the lucky few who can wear hats while still relatively young (mid 30s).

I've tried on some hats that make me look ridiculous. There are so many different types of hats that there's bound to be one kind that looks good on you. Try on a few different kinds. I'm sure you'll find one that suits you.
In my opinion, a hat is just another accessory you can use to enhance your wardrobe. Why not use it?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll wear a "real" hat on occassion, usually in cold weather or rain. And I'll confess to wearing straw or sisal hats at the beach or occassionally on the golf course. triklops is quite right that you have to pick the right shape. My head is fairly large, but I'm not tall. If I wear a high-crowned hat, it's proportionally like wearing a ten-gallon hat. So I have to find something with the right crown height. And the brim has to be within about a .5" range, too, or else it looks like a hipster d-bag hat (brim too small) or like prohibition gangter cosplay.

All men can wear the right hat. It takes more than looking at a cheap Indiana Jones movie prop knockoff to find it, though.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Just to add to this I must agree with the poster(s) who stated that the hat has to be right for the size and shape of your head . The first picture with a Fedora makes me look better than the second with a Homberg due to the size of my head 6 7/8 small . 
However that same homberg with a black overcoat ,over my suit makes me look really good!



















All the Best , Fashion frank


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

Gosh. I know the norm on AAAC is a norm of being nice. And Frank, I don't know you, so I mean this with no disrespect. I'm sure you're a fine individual. But, this does not look good. I am sure you like wearing hats. I'm sure some people will chime in that hats are great. But people also like dressing up in Star Wars costumes too, and they have internet forums devoted to their love of the costumes. And in both pictures that's the feel: costume. You could not show up in an American business environment and be taken seriously like that. People would laugh. Really.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Fashion Frank said:


> Just to add to this I must agree with the poster(s) who stated that the hat has to be right for the size and shape of your head . The first picture with a Fedora makes me look better than the second with a Homberg due to the size of my head 6 7/8 small .
> However that same homberg with a black overcoat ,over my suit makes me look really good!
> 
> All the Best , Fashion frank





AMProfessor said:


> Gosh. I know the norm on AAAC is a norm of being nice. And Frank, I don't know you, so I mean this with no disrespect. I'm sure you're a fine individual. But, this does not look good. I am sure you like wearing hats. I'm sure some people will chime in that hats are great. But people also like dressing up in Star Wars costumes too, and they have internet forums devoted to their love of the costumes. And in both pictures that's the feel: costume. You could not show up in an American business environment and be taken seriously like that. People would laugh. Really.


Frank, we're going to have start our own forum. FashionableFedoras.com, perhaps. Come to Canada where the openminded are more tolerant of our stylistic eccentricities, though I must say the beaver trooper hat is the preferred choice these days. It's damn cold up here today.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

AMProfessor said:


> Gosh. I know the norm on AAAC is a norm of being nice. And Frank, I don't know you, so I mean this with no disrespect. I'm sure you're a fine individual. But, this does not look good. I am sure you like wearing hats. .


Its funny that you would say that because I get the exact opposite from people, most remark , "you look sharp " and " I like your hat " also Im not walking into a board room meeting, just to church or what have you. , so I guess each to his own ? 
Btw do you wear any hats at all?

I have also been told for example that in Italy men still wear hats alot so go figure, and thanks for commenting on my " costume".

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

AMProfessor said:


> Oh, chill.


Oh ,chill

Fashion Frank


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

So in another words you would look silly.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I think the basic premise of this thread is wrong. A simple rearrangement would be: "Men don't wear hats anymore".

Essentially, we don't. There's hats for the sun or golf or other sports, but the hat has left us. Long live the hat. But it's dead.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> the hat has left us. Long live the hat. But it's dead.


I think you are incorrect sir . 
Perhaps where you live it is ,but as I stated a few posts back ,such as in Italy men still wear hats , granted nobody wears hats like they used to ,but its far from dead.

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Howard said:


> So in another words you would look silly.


lol - thats funny


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I wore my panama to the store today because it's 86 and bright outside. Whether any of you think I look good or silly in it is the height of irrelevancy. It's my hat. It's my head. Go soak yours.


----------



## NewStyle (Apr 25, 2012)

I would agree with those who say that it's because Hats are no longer necessary. However, pocket squares and ties are not necessary either. Culture demands them for non-functional reasons (unless there is concern of one's head - full of hot air - lifting away without a tie).

Still, hats can be a great accent. I tend to think of my fedora and homburg as akin to pocket squares. However, I don't remove my pocket square when I step inside.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Whether any of you think I look good or silly in it is the height of irrelevancy. It's my hat. It's my head. Go soak yours.


Thank you Sarge , I was thinking exactly the same thing , so thank you for saying it .
I wear my hats because first and foremost I enjoy wearing them and I could give a damm about what anyone thinks good or bad and they complete my look ( I like the vintage 1930's and 40's clothing and style and look ) even if it looks "costume " to someone else ,again they aren't paying my bills ,so I could care less what they think and the funniest thing about this whole topic is that I always hear people telling me how they like the way I dress and my hats.

I think that perhaps the other poster who disparged my look wasnt trying to flame me intentionally but regardless ,as my parents always told me when they raised me " if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all.

I'm somewhat new to this Forum and if you review all or any of my posting here you will never find me doing that ,however this is the first time that I have really felt offended ( and yes I do have a somewhat thick hide ) and I did personally take offence to the remarks .

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> I wore my panama to the store today because it's 86 and bright outside. Whether any of you think I look good or silly in it is the height of irrelevancy. It's my hat. It's my head. Go soak yours.


This is why I like you, Oldsarge.


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

AMProfessor said:


> Gosh. I know the norm on AAAC is a norm of being nice. And Frank, I don't know you, so I mean this with no disrespect. I'm sure you're a fine individual. But, this does not look good. I am sure you like wearing hats. I'm sure some people will chime in that hats are great. But people also like dressing up in Star Wars costumes too, and they have internet forums devoted to their love of the costumes. And in both pictures that's the feel: costume. You could not show up in an American business environment and be taken seriously like that. People would laugh. Really.


I disagree with this, at least WRT the first picture. I think Frank looks great in that picture, and I that 95% of the people I see wearing hats look silly in them. The hat fits his head perfectly and he's wearing it with appropriate clothing.

Most of the people you see wearing hats are either wearing them with casual clothing or are wearing hats that don't look good on them. In either case, they end up looking like someone playing dress up who is actually saying "Hey, look at me...I'm wearing a hat."

Frank looks like he's worn a hat all his life, and while they may have gone out of fashion at some point, he never noticed and kept wearing it.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

I gave away my fedora when I realized almost too late that I, in fact, did NOT in any way resemble Indiana Jones. But I will don the occasional bunnet, and especially do I look forward to the cooler months in Texas to take advantage of a good wool chapeau. The flat caps are entirely in style. I just prefer them somewhat conservative, (i.e. gray tweed or herringbone, black) and always remove them with my coat.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Frank,
Both looks are fine. One might prefer to have done one thing or another, but that does not indicate that there is anything that is untoward in what you have shown here.
Well done!
regards,
rudy


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

Frank,
Though I realize we are on the subject of hats, I couldn't help but notice the perfect no-break fit of your trousers in the top picture. Nicely done!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

I recall watching some weekday tennis from the French Open and several times cameras focused in on various sections of the stands at centre court during the changeovers. I distinctly remember more than a few well dressed men in darker (usually blue) suits wearing what I assume were Panama hats, and they were looking very spiffy indeed. Roland Garros always has the best dressed crowd of the majors and those wearing hats look quite unaffected in them.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

blairrob said:


> I recall watching some weekday tennis from the French Open and several times cameras focused in on various sections of the stands at centre court during the changeovers. I distinctly remember more than a few well dressed men in darker (usually blue) suits wearing what I assume were Panama hats, and they were looking very spiffy indeed. Roland Garros always has the best dressed crowd of the majors and those wearing hats look quite unaffected in them.


In the sun, at a sports event, sure. I'm willing to give the panama a pass in the right setting. But I doubt there's a right setting for fedoras anymore.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> I wore my panama to the store today because it's 86 and bright outside. Whether any of you think I look good or silly in it is the height of irrelevancy. It's my hat. It's my head. Go soak yours.


I'll bet you got good service.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bjorn said:


> I think the basic premise of this thread is wrong. A simple rearrangement would be: "Men don't wear hats anymore".
> 
> Essentially, we don't. There's hats for the sun or golf or other sports, but the hat has left us. Long live the hat. But it's dead.


I think people wore it more in the past.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I actually think that the 80's pop song "Safety Dance" should be playing in the background while reading this thread.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Orsini said:


> I'll bet you got good service.


I seem to get a lot of compliments . . .


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> I wore my panama to the store today because it's 86 and bright outside. Whether any of you think I look good or silly in it is the height of irrelevancy. It's my hat. It's my head. Go soak yours.


My favourite post of recent times. Thanks Oldsarge! :icon_smile:


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

*Thanks for ur support and noticing !*



Wimsey said:


> I disagree with this, at least WRT the first picture. I think Frank looks great in that picture, and I think that 95% of the people I see wearing hats look silly in them. The hat fits his head perfectly and he's wearing it with appropriate clothing.
> 
> Frank looks like he's worn a hat all his life, and while they may have gone out of fashion at some point, he never noticed and kept wearing it.


Hello Wimsey and thank you for the complementary remark's as stated above!

You are correct in the fact that I have worn hats all my life ,and after military service it was just so ingrained in you while in the service that I just kept doing it.

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

g3dahl said:


> Frank,
> Though I realize we are on the subject of hats, I couldn't help but notice the perfect no-break fit of your trousers in the top picture. Nicely done!


Thank you for noticing and as you might also notice in the second picture my slacks have a bit too much of a break, that was before a found a good tailor . 
I will be having that corrected shortly in the near future.

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> But I doubt there's a right setting for fedoras anymore.


What about the winter months, especially when one has to walk to a bus station or railway station, and, perhaps, has thinning or no hair, for example? I think the 'right setting' for the hat is still there.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Jake Genezen said:


> What about the winter months, especially when one has to walk to a bus station or railway station, and, perhaps, has thinning or no hair, for example? I think the 'right setting' for the hat is still there.


Exactly. I have the impression that Bjorn is a younger man. If his hair gradually takes leave of his scalp, he may find a new utility in a hat that can be sensibly worn with a suit or jacket.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Especially since he lives in Scandinavia!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

drlivingston said:


> I actually think that the 80's pop song "Safety Dance" should be playing in the background while reading this thread.


Now that darn thing's gonna' be running through my head for the rest of the day.

We can go when we want to 
The night is young and so am I 
And we can dress real neat from our hats to our feet 
And surprise 'em with the victory cry

source: https://www.lyricsondemand.com/


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

blairrob said:


> Now that darn thing's gonna' be running through my head for the rest of the day.
> 
> We can go when we want to
> The night is young and so am I
> ...


It's the name of the band that makes it even more relevant... :biggrin2:


----------



## questioner (Jul 25, 2012)

Sad that hats aren't used anymore. Hat, apart for its protective functionality, is a gear that can flatter your face efficiently, first know your kind of face and then choose the correct hat:

https://www.villagehatshop.com/facts_faces.html
[URL="https://artofmanliness.com/2008/05/28/the-perfect-hat-for-your-ugly-mug/"]https://artofmanliness.com/2008/05/28/the-perfect-hat-for-your-ugly-mug/


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> I seem to get a lot of compliments . . .


Yes, when you dress more nicely, you get better treatment.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> It's the name of the band that makes it even more relevant... :biggrin2:


The accompanying video is one which I could have well done without being reminded of, drat you! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Wimsey said:


> I disagree with this, at least WRT the first picture. I think Frank looks great in that picture, and I that 95% of the people I see wearing hats look silly in them. .


Agree on both points.

And Frank would not be wearing this into the boardroom...I assume he takes his hat off when he is indoors...


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Jake Genezen said:


> What about the winter months, especially when one has to walk to a bus station or railway station, and, perhaps, has thinning or no hair, for example? I think the 'right setting' for the hat is still there.





CuffDaddy said:


> Exactly. I have the impression that Bjorn is a younger man. If his hair gradually takes leave of his scalp, he may find a new utility in a hat that can be sensibly worn with a suit or jacket.





Oldsarge said:


> Especially since he lives in Scandinavia!


He does, at any rate, admit the propriety of a Panama for practical reasons. And (in my experience) Scandinavians are very practical with respect to clothing.


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

Fashion Frank said:


> Thank you Sarge , I was thinking exactly the same thing , so thank you for saying it .
> I wear my hats because first and foremost I enjoy wearing them and I could give a damm about what anyone thinks good or bad and they complete my look ( I like the vintage 1930's and 40's clothing and style and look ) even if it looks "costume " to someone else ,again they aren't paying my bills ,so I could care less what they think and the funniest thing about this whole topic is that I always hear people telling me how they like the way I dress and my hats.
> 
> I think that perhaps the other poster who disparged my look wasnt trying to flame me intentionally but regardless ,as my parents always told me when they raised me " if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all.
> ...


I, too, was offended by the disparaging comments towards you. I commend you for having the courage to wear what you wish regardless of what others may or may not think. It is amazing that today's "man" has become so sensitive to the whims of others. That sensitivity more than anything could be the reason why more hats are not worn. If those of us who like hats would continue to wear them confidently, I think more men would gravitate to wearing them. A hat doesn't have to be the latest trend, nor does it have to be functional. Just wear it because you want to. That is the only real requisite. Now that it is getting cooler here in Texas, I am pulling my felt hats out. And I've got the attitude (or '_hattitude_) to match!!! :aportnoy:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

AMProfessor said:


> I can't claim originality here. There's quite an active internet meme on mocking fedoras.
> 
> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/fedora-shaming


Bilge water.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

wgiceman said:


> I, too, was offended by the disparaging comments towards you. I commend you for having the courage to wear what you wish regardless of what others may or may not think. It is amazing that today's "man" has become so sensitive to the whims of others. That sensitivity more than anything could be the reason why more hats are not worn. If those of us who like hats would continue to wear them confidently, I think more men would gravitate to wearing them. A hat doesn't have to be the latest trend, nor does it have to be functional. Just wear it because you want to. That is the only real requisite. Now that it is getting cooler here in Texas, I am pulling my felt hats out. And I've got the attitude (or '_hattitude_) to match!!! :aportnoy:


Good post; I agree completely.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't think our third illustration necessarily looks bad, he simply is not attempting to implement the entire classic ensemble and may not have successfully integrated this classic item into his current wardrobe.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Especially since he lives in Scandinavia!


Well, I'm thinking the winter season is probably a little cold with a fedora, as well as being a mismatch with the down jackets we need to wear 

Perhaps I will warm up to hats in time.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

questioner said:


> Sad that hats aren't used anymore. Hat, apart for its protective functionality, is a gear that can flatter your face efficiently, first know your kind of face and then choose the correct hat:
> 
> https://www.villagehatshop.com/facts_faces.htmlhttps://artofmanliness.com/2008/05/28/the-perfect-hat-for-your-ugly-mug/


Thanks for the resources. Very helpful.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jake Genezen said:


> What about the winter months, especially when one has to walk to a bus station or railway station, and, perhaps, has thinning or no hair, for example? I think the 'right setting' for the hat is still there.


I on occasions see older men wear fedoras.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I am more likely to see young men wearing fedoras, my nephew being a prime example.


----------



## jaydubbs15 (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree Jovan, great resources. And thanks to the OP for raising the question. I played Nathan Detroit in Guys & Dolls my senior year of high school and I believe I wore a trilby. As those articles state, it's all about finding the right hat for your face and body. I may take a trip to the Village Hatter and see their selection. If I were to find the right hat then I would have no qualms about wearing it with pride. It would take me back to old New York and I would savor the experience. Perhaps a trilby or mini-Homburg, etc. I am 5'6", medium build with a weighty chest, meaty thighs, and big head. My face is a bit broad, and my nose a bit on the long side -- all in all it may not be easy to find the right hat but I'll try. I've a yen to do it now. If enough of us do it then maybe we'll start a trend, who knows?

Jay


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> I am more likely to see young men wearing fedoras, my nephew being a prime example.


That's so true. My teenage nephew wears one as well. He wore one as part of some Halloween costume last year and a girl he liked complimented him on the look. Since then, I think he probably even wears it in the shower.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

questioner said:


> Sad that hats aren't used anymore. Hat, apart for its protective functionality, is a gear that can flatter your face efficiently, first know your kind of face and then choose the correct hat:
> 
> https://www.villagehatshop.com/facts_faces.html
> [URL="https://artofmanliness.com/2008/05/28/the-perfect-hat-for-your-ugly-mug/"]https://artofmanliness.com/2008/05/28/the-perfect-hat-for-your-ugly-mug/


Thanks that was quite helpful.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

*You are Correct Sir !*



Haffman said:


> Agree on both points.
> 
> And Frank would not be wearing this into the boardroom...I assume he takes his hat off when he is indoors...


You are correct sir , one of the things you learn in the military is to always remove your "cover" when stepping in doors !

Thank you for your kind comments and support .

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

wgiceman said:


> I, too, was offended by the disparaging comments towards you. I commend you for having the courage to wear what you wish regardless of what others may or may not think.
> 
> It is amazing that today's "man" has become so sensitive to the whims of others. That sensitivity more than anything could be the reason why more hats are not worn. If those of us who like hats would continue to wear them confidently, I think more men would gravitate to wearing them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your imput support and insight into this topic.

I agree with you as to the resoning in why men don't wear hats like they used too , but men still do in fact wear hats.

All the Best , fashion frank


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> But I doubt there's a right setting for fedoras anymore.


When a dame walks into your office, and you can tell she's trouble...that's when you'll wish you had a fedora.


----------



## Funkatronik (Feb 5, 2004)

I saw a man wearing a hat yesterday. A panama hat (note: there was snow outside) which looked like it cost 10€. He was also wearing a bright yellow jacket (not a suit or a sport jacket, something far more horrible), black jeans and sneakers.

At least in Finland, that seems typical. I VERY rarely see a well dressed man in a hat, it's always a person who doesn't dress so well who's wearing the hat. A weird phenomenon, I cannot fathom what these people are thinking about. Do they really think just adding a cheap hat will make them look stylish? On the contrary, it draws attention and when you're not dressed up, the last thing you probably want is attention towards your clothes.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Funkatronik said:


> I saw a man wearing a hat yesterday. A panama hat (note: there was snow outside) which looked like it cost 10€. He was also wearing a bright yellow jacket (not a suit or a sport jacket, something far more horrible), black jeans and sneakers.
> 
> At least in Finland, that seems typical. I VERY rarely see a well dressed man in a hat, it's always a person who doesn't dress so well who's wearing the hat. A weird phenomenon, I cannot fathom what these people are thinking about. Do they really think just adding a cheap hat will make them look stylish? On the contrary, it draws attention and when you're not dressed up, the last thing you probably want is attention towards your clothes.


I find this to be very interesting indeed, what a novel concept ? 
. 
A cheap hat to make yourself look better , I always thought it was the other way around a good hat to top off your " look the finishing touch so to speak .

This is what I have in mind .










Or this










Or maybe this dark Fedora with my dark navy blue suit.










Or even this Black Fedora to go with the pinstripe doublebreasted ,real "gangster style " !










Or even this Green Fedora to go with this "cut the grass ,run errands " thrifted suit for $25.00 ( good hat making a cheap suit good ! :icon_smile_wink:

Now all I am trying to point out is that I like wearing hats ,I don't think it's " hurting " me ,and besides I always get a lot of complements from people and I like the retro look and march to my own drum anyway.

All the Best ,Fashion Frank


----------

